# May I introduce: Harborview Tugging At My Heart Strings :)



## cgriffin

Yesterday, I found out which puppy I will be bringing home on Saturday 

It is somewhat bittersweet, having lost my Lab mix 'Thunder' six days ago to hemangiosarcoma, the same way having lost Toby (my golden) nine months ago.

I know Thunder would have made a great big brother to our little guy. 

Dachsi our dachshund will be over the moon about getting a new little brother 

I have not decided on a name yet, the running is between 'Ben (Benjamin)' and 'Doo-Dah'. 

We are all looking forward to our new addition 

Here is the picture our breeder sent to us:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Christa, I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby and your recent loss of Thunder. My heart goes out to you, it certainly has been a hard time for you. 

I pray little Ben or Doo-Dah ( how cute) helps heal your heart and brings you much needed love and joy.

I think Dachsi will be happy to see his new little brother. 

Your little guy is a beautiful pup, so adorable.


----------



## swhome247

Oh, how exciting! He's a beautiful pup! I am so sorry about your losses of the two others. So sorry!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I know your heart is still broken, Christa, and I'm so sorry. I know that your new little guy will help your heart to heal, too. I promise. He will make you smile and melt your heart. I'm so happy he will be coming home to you soon.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

He is so adorable!! Congratulations! I'm so sorry for your recent losses.


----------



## CharlieBear80

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope your new pup brings you some happiness and peace. He's adorable.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Look at that face!

He's a Ben for sure.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Cute cute cute! You are going to have so much fun with him  He will lift your spirits for sure.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Christa,

"Tugging At My Heart Strings" what a revealing and lovely name. Of course we'll require tons of pictures and I'm looking forward to seeing them all. So close, only two days! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, he is SO adorable. I know he will help heal your heart. Beautiful Toby and Thunder are definately smiling down on you x


----------



## Bentman2

*Ben fits him or Moose*

We are so sorry to know of your loss. So many of us have been to the bridge before so we understanding the loss. Ben is an awesome looking boy. He is a real beast. You have to tell us about him, his age, his weight, everything. He looks so much like my Bentley when we brought him home in August. Enjoy him. A new puppy is so much excitement and is really fun to raise. I am 65 and Bentley is 7 months old now but 85 lbs. Still I have so much fun with him and we know that Ben will be that to you also. Be sure to hold him, hug him, kiss him, when he comes to you. They need our unconditional love too. Let us hear from you.:wavey:


----------



## TheZ's

What a wonderful expression he has. I think he looks like a Ben. Hoping that he helps ease your loss of Toby and Thunder.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Adorable!!!

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a big heart you have 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

He's so adorable.
I'm so sorry about Thunder, I'm just seeing that you lost him.
I hope this new one can help heal your heart.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I know that Toby and Thunder are looking down and wishing you the very best and happiest of times with little Doo Dah. He will heal your heart and lift your spirits. What a wonderful gift for Dachsi too. 

Doo Dah looks a lot like his half-sibling Yogi at that age. So I think he, his sibling Darcy, their "cousin" Jordan, and their older half-brother, are some of the most gorgeous puppies ever (no offense intended for all the other beautiful puppies out there because they are all precious). I am a very proud Auntie for this baby! :smooch: 

I'll throw out some other nicknames to consider (or discard), since his registered name will be Tugging at My Heartstrings- Tugg, Tugger, Tugley, Tugsi (play on Dachsi), Smooch or Smoochie Bear. Whatever you choose to name him will be perfect and he will live up to the promise of his registered name- he's already tugging at mine!


----------



## Winniesmom

So sorry about the loss of Your Thunder. May this beautiful boy bring you so many years of love and happiness. He is gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens

First, so sorry about the loss of your Thunder.
And Welcome to the new puppy! He is adorable ! Love the name ! (check out my signature)


----------



## Sally's Mom

Just as cute as his littermate.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm very sorry to read about Thunder. You have my sympathies. It's so tough to lose a beloved pet and you've had two very tough losses in a short amount of time.

Your new little man is simply adorable and looks so cuddly.  Congratulations!


----------



## Sunpuppy

Love his sweet face! I have a Ben, too, so if you name him Benjamin, I can help you with silly nicknames.  Ben Bunny is my favorite and that boy sure looks like he's soft as a bunny! I also call him Bunjamin. LOL


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So sorry that you have had to grieve the loss of two babies so close together. Little Ben or Doo-dah will find a spot that is still open in your heart and snuggle right in! He is a DOLL!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Christa, he is sooooo cute! I'm sure Toby and Thunder sent him to help heal your heart. I can't wait to see pictures of Gotcha Day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen

Precious!!! SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guiness

*Nice pup*

What a wonderful puppy . We lost our Guiness in august 3.5 yrs young . So happy to see you with such a wonderful pup . I looked @ there web site and just long for such a pup . 

Wishing you a decade plus of Love !!


----------



## Doug

Just like Toby this baby nugget's features are certainly extraordinarily special.
There is no question that he is going to bring you so much joy. You deserve it 
Congratulations!!
Have a good rest while you can


----------



## Ljilly28

So exciting- congratulations! Losing a dog is the sun setting but puppies are definitely sunrise. They keep you so busy with all their fun & foolishness& wonder in the world it is hard to find time to grieve. Love the name Ben for a dog.


----------



## MaureenM

My gosh those Harborview babies are beautiful! So sorry about your losses, but I'm glad you'll have this new little guy to keep you happily busy!


----------



## lhowemt

Zippity Doo Dah, Zippity Day! 

What an angel, he will soothe your heart even as you sob for Thunder. What an angel, I'm so glad he will be home soon and your daschi will have a new *little* brother and you will have a distraction from the pain and a reminder that it is all worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

What a lovely puppy Ben (or Doo Dah) is! He will surely help to heal your broken heart, or at least keep you so busy that the rawness of your pain will appear less often. Looking forward to more photos of your cutie.


----------



## caseypooh

Those little puppy kisses are coming, somehow they help. When that little face looks up to you and loves you no matter what, everything seems better.


----------



## KiwiD

Such a sweet little pup. I hope he helps bring some sunshine to your days after your recent loss


----------



## Thalie

He is a sweet and gorgeous pup. He is all love and you have love to give. May he help alleviate your sorrow due to the loss of Thunder and Toby.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so happy that you are getting to bring this little bundle of golden joy home  he's just adorable. After your 2 recent losses, you certainly need this little guy to help heal your heart, and I reckon he's going to do a fantastic job. I think he definitely looks like a Ben (it was a name we had on our shortlist too, I love it). He looks like such a wise and inquisitive little pup. He's going to be one very lucky boy having you as his Mom. I can't wait to watch him and his littermate grow up!


----------



## *Laura*

Christa he is just adorable. Look at that face!! After so much recent loss this little guy is going to put a smile back on your face and I'm so happy about that (and Toby and Thunder will be happy about that too) I can picture him and Dachsi running around your amazing yard. I'm sure Dachsi has been having a hard time too so your beautiful pup will be good for his spirits too. I'm looking forward to many pictures and updates


----------



## hotel4dogs

How very exciting!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all for your kind words and congratulations.

We are getting down to the wire. I am flying to Erie tomorrow morning. 

We are all looking forward to this cute little guy and I also think he looks more like a Ben


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ooo--I love the name! Christa you so deserve this! I can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## HolDaisy

Wishing you a safe trip, and can't wait for you to get him home  We'll all be waiting for his arrival...


----------



## Deber

Hope the flight is over quickly and meeting up with Penny's Mom & her DH for supper is icing on your cake. Saturday is going to be so memorable and the first of many wonderful days for you Daschi and Ben (I like this name). 

Losing Toby and Thunder so close is too much for anyone but little Ben will heal your heart and bring in so much laughter. Just know you nights of rest are going to be at an end for a bit! Haa


----------



## Sunpuppy

That's awesome that you're leaning to the name, "Ben". Remember that Michael Jackson song, Ben? Here are the words so you can sing to him all the way home. Very fitting! Except for a couple lines...

Ben, the two of us need look no more
We both found what we were looking for
With a friend to call my own
I'll never be alone
And you my friend will see
You've got a friend in me
(You've got a friend in me)

Ben, you're always running here and there
(Here and there)
You feel you're not wanted anywhere (ok, this line is NOT true--we'd all love to have him!)
(Anywhere)
If you ever look behind
And don't like what you find
There's something you should know
You've got a place to go
(You've got a place to go)

I used to say, "I" and "me"
Now it's "us", now it's "we"
(I used to say, "I" and "me")
(Now it's "us", now it's "we")

Ben, most people would turn you away (maybe non dog lovers!)
I don't listen to a word they say
They don't see you as I do
I wish they would try to
I'm sure they'd think again
If they had a friend like Ben
(A friend)
Like Ben
(Like Ben)
Like Ben


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so excited for you! My thoughts are with you as you fly down and bring him home this weekend! Can not wait for pictures! What an adorable boy he is!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is home with us. He is just the cutest little pup. We had quite the adventure - the airlines were giving us a hard time with puppy travel, carrier and delays - not fun. But we made it home, late but we made it. 

Ben is fitting in beautifully, he has not acted like he misses his siblings or mom yet, that is good. Dachsi is getting used to him, Ben is smitten with Dachsi, lol. They are playing together now, more and more every minute. 

I took some pictures at home, I did not get the chance on the road or air. My husband took some on the way home, but I have not loaded them to see if they are any good. I will go through my pictures tomorrow and see which ones to post. 

For now, I did get a little video of Dachsi and Ben playing in the yard, they are so cute together 

More to follow, I am just exhausted right now and am not anticipating a lot of sleep. 

Here is the video:

Dachsi and Ben - YouTube


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that you made it back safely with beautiful Ben! I have been thinking of you and Penny's Mom all day picking up your babies.

That video is just adorable. Thank you so much for sharing it  Ben is little bundle of golden joy, and I know that he will do a perfect job of healing your heart. Toby and Thunder sure have sent you a special boy with him! It looks like Dachsi has taken to him immediately, and I can see already that those 2 are going to be best friends. I love the part of the video where Ben just drops down and starts rolling  awww such a cute little sweetie, he's so fluffy and chunky I wanna hug him!!!

I'm so happy for you after all you've been through, you deserve lots of smiles and happiness with your new addition. I can't wait to watch him grow up. Enjoy every moment...and I'm pretty sure little Ben is going to have quite a big fan club from all over the world!


----------



## love never dies

Congratulations on your new puppy - Ben 
Thanks you for the video


----------



## Goldenhopeful

I swore I was in bed... But I couldn't help but watch the video of little Ben and Dachsi- so absolutely adorable  I know that your buddies are looking down and smiling. Congratulations and I can't wait to see more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## KathyL

Oh my gosh, is he ever adorable and those two really seem to have hit it off. And I don't think Ben misses Mom and his littermates. I am happy for you.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! Ben is adorable!! I am sure Toby and Thunder will be watching over him. Glad to see Dachsi looks happy to have a little brother to play with. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Thalie

So happy you are home with puppy Ben. 

I really liked the video. Dachsi's tail is going wish-wash a lot, what a cutie she is with her new little brother. Ben is all a Golden pup should be, playful, inquisitive, deferent toward Dachsi, happy go lucky for life. You are in for a lot of smiles, laughter (and some missed sleep) but I know Ben will bring you plenty of joy and am happy for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy you are home with Ben and Dachsi and he are getting along so famously already! It took Toby about a week to even look Yogi's way! You are off to a fabulous start! 

Shame on Airline D... hope you will fill everyone in on their ridiculousness!


----------



## Deber

Ben is home! Thank you for the video and looks like Dachsi thinks you brought the pup home just for her to play with. 

Know you are exhausted and will wait for your travel story and also hope you are able to get some rest (know you don't expect to get much). Just glad you checked in and are safe and at home with your babe. Ben is just beautiful and going to be such a ball of energy and a real pick-you-up to the whole family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Ben is such a sweet ,little fluff ball. He doesn't seemed fazed at all by his new surroundings. And big brother Daschi is doing a fantastic job showing Ben around.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, they are so cute together! Welcome home, little Ben!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, congratulations he is absolutely gorgeous, I am so very happy for you. The video is precious, can't wait to hear all about him and watching him grow. Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Goldens R Great

Dachsi and Ben are so cute together. They look like best buds already! 

I'm glad all of you made it home safely.


----------



## Always51

Ben is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunny08

Love the video. He is adorable. Congratulations. Look forward to seeing him grow up.


----------



## Davidrob2

What a wonderful video. Ben is just precious. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy you are home and everything at home is going well. The video makes me smile. I am so happy they are fast friends!


----------



## solinvictus

Thanks for the video. Ben is such a sweetheart. They look so cute together. Wishing your first day at home to run smoothly filled with lots of fun, love and laughter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, welcome home Ben.

He's so adorable, love the video of him and Dachsi playing together. 

Prayers little Ben fills your heart and life with much love, joy, and laughter for years to come.


----------



## lhowemt

What a little angel! He is so sweet and Dachsi seems thrilled to have a sibling, maybe that he is smaller than her LOL! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Just adorable, simply adorable


----------



## Karen519

*Christa*

Ben and Dachsi are loving one another, just as we all knew they would.
I bet Toby and Thunder are smiling down! 
That video is so cute!!

*http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...en - YouTube&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13895382766798*


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, he is SO cute. I know he will bring lots of smiels and laughs. And Dachsi is so beautiful, too! I love his colouring. What a good big brother he's already being.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love his first Golden roll of happiness around the one minute mark  Welcome home little Ben.


----------



## oakleysmommy

So adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Soooo happy you are home and loving little Ben! Yogi sends love to his new half-brother!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Congratulations! That little bundle of loving energy is going keep you busy for months to come! He's exactly what you need to draw you back to the present and into the future.

We look forward to many, many photos and stories to come.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## KiwiD

The video of them is just too cute. He is an adorable little guy!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, all 

We had an okay night, not too bad. I went out with Ben a couple of times. He had a couple of pee accidents because I could not get my shoes on fast enough. LOL, 'Pee' happens. 

Dachsi and him are having a ball. They chased each other around the house, wrestled, held on to each other's ears.
Ben got overly tired and I put him in the crate with treats and toys. He is sound asleep right now. 

Here are a couple of random shots from yesterday, I have not had a chance to take more pictures or load more pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Congrats and love the pictures !!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

So happy for you .
Enjoy every minute with your little boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What a bundle of joy...welcome home Ben. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## Max's Dad

Ben is quite adorable. Have fun!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad the first night went okay. The not been able to get your shoes on fast enough reminded me of Sammy. I used to keep my shoes and coat by the door and it was a mad race to get them on in a second before it was too late lol. Love the photos of him, he's such a cutie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eleni

He is just adorable! I am so happy for you!!! I wish you a long and happy life with him!


----------



## Dexter12

I loved the video, Ben and Dachsi get along so well!


----------



## Davidrob2

cgriffin said:


> Thank you, all
> 
> We had an okay night, not too bad. I went out with Ben a couple of times. He had a couple of pee accidents because I could not get my shoes on fast enough. LOL, 'Pee' happens.





HolDaisy said:


> The not been able to get your shoes on fast enough reminded me of Sammy. I used to keep my shoes and coat by the door and it was a mad race to get them on in a second before it was too late lol.


I did the same thing -- had my coat and a pair of gardening clogs by the back door. It was just grab and go! The clogs were great because I could just slip them on and off and they were mud/snow proof (although they might not work with the amount of snow that you get).


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's just a doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you!
Right this minute I don't know if I am more tired or hungry, coming or going, lol. 

Dachsi and Ben are playing so good together now, so I made another video. It is hard to get wiggle butt to hold still for good photos 

Dachsi and Ben continued.... - YouTube


----------



## HolDaisy

Aww Dachsi and Ben are adorable together! I could watch them playing all day  you must be having so much fun watching their little friendship blossom. Dachsi looks so happy!

I really am thrilled for you, Ben is just the cutest!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwwww, so cute! They are already best buds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom

Ben is such an adorable puppy. The video you took is priceless.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations Christa and welcome home sweet Ben. Videos of those two playing together are great, I am so glad they like each other so much.
I am very sorry to read about Thunder's passing, I know how hard it is for you. Hope loving and caring for Ben will help you heal your broken heart.
Looking forward to read about many adventures of sweet Ben and his big brother.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Ben is sooooo cute! I'm dying over the videos! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunset

Ben is adorable. I am so glad Dacshi and Ben are getting along so well.


----------



## lhowemt

What an amazingly sweet big sister Dachsi is :smooch:


----------



## caseypooh

He's just beautiful, congratulations and welcome home Ben!


----------



## OutWest

Oh he is so very cute. It is bittersweet that Toby and Thunder couldn't be there, but how great for Dachsi and you that you got this little guy. I've become such a believer that a dog shouldn't live alone with humans--that they need the companionship of their own kind too.

Your little Ben is a doll. I look forward to watching him grow up on GRF! Best wishes to you and DH.


----------



## MercyMom

I'm so glad Ben is getting along just fine at his new home! He's adorable!


----------



## dborgers

Congrats!!! Ben is such a precious little furball!! 

They're obviously enjoying each other's company. Dachsi's is having just as much fun as Ben. Little does Dashsi know he won't be the 'big' brother for long! LOL

Good to hear you laughing!


----------



## love never dies

I love his name


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you 
Ben is being a good boy, he only woke me up once last night, but by 6 AM, the night was over.
Dachsi on the other hand is not a morning 'person', he was cranky and wanted to stay in bed, lol. 

Ben is doing great, eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and tooting  I nicknamed him "Sir Poops and Toots A lot" 

Ben has his first puppy check up this morning. Getting ready for that, more updates and pictures to follow, but time is not something I have much off right now, chasing after puppy


----------



## Goldenhopeful

We just got back from our well puppy check up too!!! And I can totally relate about not having any time!!!! I thought I'd have a whole thread going and pictures etc... But nope... Haha 


Congratulations on Ben!!!! He is ADORABLE! Tucker, Ben, and Mr. Darcy are half brothers!!! Isn't that great?!  so glad I found this forum!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Goldenhopeful*



Goldenhopeful said:


> We just got back from our well puppy check up too!!! And I can totally relate about not having any time!!!! I thought I'd have a whole thread going and pictures etc... But nope... Haha
> 
> 
> Congratulations on Ben!!!! He is ADORABLE! Tucker, Ben, and Mr. Darcy are half brothers!!! Isn't that great?!  so glad I found this forum!!!


So happy for you!


----------



## lhowemt

lhowemt said:


> What an amazingly sweet big sister Dachsi is :smooch:


Oops! Sorry Dachsi - you awesome big brother.:doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw sounds like you are having fun with beautiful Ben  Hope his puppy check goes okay!


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, hoping little Ben's check up went well. I am so thrilled for you x


----------



## cgriffin

Puppy check up went well, Ben fell asleep on the examining table, lol. My vet is really smitten with him. 
Fecal was sent out to a lab, so not results yet, but I don't really anticipate any problems. So far Ben looks and is perfect. 

I have so many pictures and trying to decide which ones to post is hard. Here are a few from day one and day two, I have acutally not taken any pics yet today. Too busy and Ben has been sleeping a lot, we have a dreary rainy day. 

The first picture is in the car on the way home from the airport. Of course, I had to throw in a picture of big brother Dachsi as well


----------



## penparson

What a sweetheart (and Dachsi too). Enjoy puppyhood - time flies!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Christa, he's a doll! Daschi is cute too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

cgriffin said:


> Puppy check up went well, Ben fell asleep on the examining table, lol. My vet is really smitten with him.
> Fecal was sent out to a lab, so not results yet, but I don't really anticipate any problems. So far Ben looks and is perfect.
> 
> I have so many pictures and trying to decide which ones to post is hard. Here are a few from day one and day two, I have acutally not taken any pics yet today. Too busy and Ben has been sleeping a lot, we have a dreary rainy day.
> 
> The first picture is in the car on the way home from the airport. Of course, I had to throw in a picture of big brother Dachsi as well


Such an adorable sweetheart!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben was up a couple of times over night for potty, the second time was because my husband's alarm went off - but always right back to sleep after potty.

The night was over at 6 AM - too early for Mr. Dachsi. He only came out when the food bowls came out. A little snarl at Ben for 'my food, leave me alone' and he went back to bed. 
Took Ben out, Dachsi came to greet us and Ben wanted to play ...- Dachsi did not. He gave him snarly face and a growl - did not face Ben a bit. So more low rumble and snarly face - nope, nothing. Dachsi got back up on the bed. Ben marched off. 

Dachsi sat on the bed for about a minute and then it seems he felt bad. He followed Ben and tried to groom him (he does that a lot) and Ben ignored him and walked away with a toy. Dachsi followed and tried to play - Ben would have none of it - kept ignoring him and walked off. I guess Ben had his little puppy feelings hurt. 

Five minutes later they were wrestling and playing in the dog bed together 

LOL, what two characters  Oh, and no potty accidents since Sunday


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sounds like everyone is figuring out their place - and that Ben is fitting in well! The pics are so sweet. What a cutie pie - both of them, actually!


----------



## *Laura*

Christa I'm so happy for you. Welcome to little Ben. He's just adorable. I'm so glad big brother has a new playmate. I know they will be best buds


----------



## Bentman2

*Ben & Bentley*

Wow, Ben and Bentley look a lot alike. Bentley is 7 weeks in this picture. They grow up quickly so spend lots of time with your Ben. :wave:


----------



## dborgers

I laughed out loud at this. Thanks!!!  :


cgriffin said:


> Ben was up a couple of times over night for potty, the second time was because my husband's alarm went off - but always right back to sleep after potty.
> 
> The night was over at 6 AM - too early for Mr. Dachsi. He only came out when the food bowls came out. A little snarl at Ben for 'my food, leave me alone' and he went back to bed.
> Took Ben out, Dachsi came to greet us and Ben wanted to play ...- Dachsi did not. He gave him snarly face and a growl - did not face Ben a bit. So more low rumble and snarly face - nope, nothing. Dachsi got back up on the bed. Ben marched off.
> 
> Dachsi sat on the bed for about a minute and then it seems he felt bad. He followed Ben and tried to groom him (he does that a lot) and Ben ignored him and walked away with a toy. Dachsi followed and tried to play - Ben would have none of it - kept ignoring him and walked off. I guess Ben had his little puppy feelings hurt.
> 
> Five minutes later they were wrestling and playing in the dog bed together
> 
> LOL, what two characters  Oh, and no potty accidents since Sunday


----------



## Goldenhopeful

I love reading all about your adventures... So glad he is fitting in well. Is amazing how after only a few days you couldn't imagine life without them


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy Been is fitting in so well. It brings a big smile to my face.


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, so pleased Ben is doing so well. Just wish I was nearer I would be knocking at your door for puppy cuddles!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're having lots of fun with beautiful Ben  I'm so happy for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful

How is the adorable Mr. Ben? I don't know if you read this in my post but we took Tucker to two car dealerships and guess what... they LOVE PUPPIES! So if you want to socialize Ben and need someplace for him to meet people... it's a great place to go... We even met a nice gentleman in a wheel chair today... Tucker did great!


----------



## dborgers

Ben's keeping you busy, isn't he?  Bet you've spent 5 hours just snuggling that fluffy chunky monkey today


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all. Yes, I have been busy as you all know, having a puppy is like having a toddler running around, lol. 

I have more pictures, a small video which I will have to post through youtube. For some reason, this website does not allow me to just download a video straight out of my pictures and videos on the computer.

Ben is a joy but he is also being a puppy with the getting up at night to go potty, the putting everything in his mouth that he should not and and and lol. 

He has done some things that so remind me of my boys Thunder and Toby, that makes me smile and tear up at the same time. I keep telling Ben that his big brothers are whispering in his ears 

Dachsi loves his new little brother and Ben thinks that Dachsi hangs the moon  They are so absolutely great together. 

When Ben hangs on to my pants, Dachsi comes over and pulls on Ben to get his attention away and off of mama's pants, good Dachsi 

Ben knows where the treat pantry is and sometimes stands up at the door, lol. He also knows where the food bin is, I open it up to get his food out and he hangs over the side of it, trying to get in. He is a chow hound. Yesterday he scratched at the food container - I guess he was hungry and was letting me know, lol. 

Pictures to follow later


----------



## Sweet Girl

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, all. Yes, I have been busy as you all know, having a puppy is like having a toddler running around, lol.
> 
> I have more pictures, a small video which I will have to post through youtube. For some reason, this website does not allow me to just download a video straight out of my pictures and videos on the computer.
> 
> Ben is a joy but he is also being a puppy with the getting up at night to go potty, the putting everything in his mouth that he should not and and and lol.
> 
> He has done some things that so remind me of my boys Thunder and Toby, that makes me smile and tear up at the same time. I keep telling Ben that his big brothers are whispering in his ears
> 
> Dachsi loves his new little brother and Ben thinks that Dachsi hangs the moon  They are so absolutely great together.
> 
> When Ben hangs on to my pants, Dachsi comes over and pulls on Ben to get his attention away and off of mama's pants, good Dachsi
> 
> Ben knows where the treat pantry is and sometimes stands up at the door, lol. He also knows where the food bin is, I open it up to get his food out and he hangs over the side of it, trying to get in. He is a chow hound. Yesterday he scratched at the food container - I guess he was hungry and was letting me know, lol.
> 
> Pictures to follow later


This post makes my day. So happy Ben is making you happy. I love the descriptions of Dachsi and Ben and how they love each other. It only keeps getting better and better.


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> Ben knows where the treat pantry is and sometimes stands up at the door, lol. He also knows where the food bin is, I open it up to get his food out and he hangs over the side of it, trying to get in. He is a chow hound. Yesterday he scratched at the food container - I guess he was hungry and was letting me know, lol.
> 
> Pictures to follow later


Sounds like Ben is a smart little guy and has soon where the food is ha! I love how him and Daschi have already become best friends, they're unbelievably cute together! I'm so happy for you, and can tell just by reading your posts that he's making you smile so much already. Golden pups really are the best healers for broken hearts. Can't wait to see more pics and your video later. Give him a little hug from me and Sammy


----------



## KathyL

I just love reading your posts and being able to "see" this little guy grow up. And really when you think of it by summer he will be completely transformed into a young adult -- amazing. Have fun.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you  It is hard to not smile and be happy around the little guy. 

Here is the little video I took two nights ago: Dachsi just loves to groom his little brother during play - kind of nibbles on him :
Ben and Dachsi at it again - YouTube


----------



## Goldens R Great

What a cute video of Ben and Dachsi. I got a kick out of Dachsi nibbling on his little brother. It's so fun to see them enjoy each other so much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, they're so cute together!


----------



## swishywagga

Such a cute video, loving reading your updates!


----------



## HolDaisy

Awww sooo cute! They both just love each other so much already dont they  Dachsi is so good with him too. Ben is so chunky and fluffy, he's giving me puppy fever over here, he's just beautiful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Daschi is so patient. Ben couldn't have asked for a better big brother.


----------



## dborgers

They're SO cute together! Dachsi's nibbling is like 'hey, come on little buddy, let's PLAY' LOL


----------



## OutWest

Overload on the cute stuff! Dachsi is clearly madly in love... You may need to start rescuing Ben, just to give him a break from so much loooove. Ben has the cutest, fluffiest little butt!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ben looks like my Charlie at that age, such a sweetie!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you. Ben is keeping me busy, that is for certain. 
He slept 6 hours straight last night, good puppy 

He does so many things that remind me of Thunder and Toby, especially Toby which make me smile. I took another little video of him this morning when he was sleeping the exact same way in the same spot as Toby. 

Danny explained to me how to post the videos, I am not so technically inclined so I hope I will get it right, video to follow.


----------



## murphy1

Thunder and Toby will be guiding this beautiful puppy from afar. Rest now....you have a busy few months coming up. Very happy for you!


----------



## cgriffin

Snoozing Ben


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Adorable baby Ben x


----------



## hockeybelle31

I 100% volunteer to watch Ben should you ever need a babysitter in Atlanta  I love sleeping babies <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

^^ 
I would also watch him all day long, he's adorable! Such a little cutie. I love it when golden pups nap on their backs like big goldens, it's the sweetest. I'm so happy that he's bringing you lots of smiles


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is very food oriented, he was sitting under the table with this cute expression on his face as if he was saying: Is it dinner time yet?


----------



## solinvictus

Great picture! He is so adorable. And your sleeping video he looks like he has bunny legs in the back. So cuddly looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's just too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Oh sleeping baby Ben. He's so cute


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Aw he is so cute sleeping! Thank you for putting the videos!!! Ben is so adorable!


----------



## nenamala26

Awww so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

What a little love muffin!! Too cute


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben is the cutest!


----------



## dborgers

I watched the 'Sleeping Ben' video 5 times. Someone stop me!!! It's TOO CUTE!!! LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks  Yep, he is a cutie but he can also be a very active, energetic and naughty boy already


----------



## cgriffin

A couple more sleeping puppy pictures  I have action pictures of Dachsi and Ben playing, some from last week and some this week. I will post when I have more time, got more videos as well 

The little Spud sure is growing


----------



## Lacie's Mom

He is adorable!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful baby Ben ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

When you post these adorable pictures of him sleeping, it is hard to believe he can be naughty!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> I watched the 'Sleeping Ben' video 5 times. Someone stop me!!! It's TOO CUTE!!! LOL


Same here, you just cant walk away. Such a cutie!


----------



## Deber

He looks so innocent when asleep, but know this isn't the real Ben! So much fun you are having and Dachsi is the best babysitter you could have. Can't wait until Spring hits and the world opens up for both of them. 

He keeps getting more beautiful by the day.


----------



## Ljilly28

Ben is so precious and puppy-perfect!


----------



## cgriffin

Another sleeping puppy video, this time both Dachsi and Ben taking a nappy break after playing last Saturday


----------



## cgriffin

This one was taken on Sunday, we had a mild day


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous video's, Ben has grown!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love the videos of Ben and Dachsi. They are both so cute.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Hooray videos! If I could just reeeeeeach in there and stick my face in some puppy fur... no that'd be bad. It would just make me want a second one even more than I do already!!


----------



## goldenca

Love your videos and photos. In the one with both dogs sleeping, I see Ben near a door in front of the springy door stop thing. Has he discovered that yet? When my girl was his age, she would "attack" it ---I eventually had to take it off.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks  Yep he has chewed on the door stop already but has not done any harm to it yet, he is too small for now. Yes, I will remove the rubber part of it too and just leave the metal and see if he leaves that alone.


----------



## Lucky Penny

He is so stinking cute!


----------



## HolDaisy

Your videos are too cute for words! They're just adorable together  I love Ben's 'puppy run' outside, so sweet to see him bounding around enjoying exploring the world!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Love your videos Christa. The video of both boys sleeping is priceless. Ben is so sweet and Dachsi is such a great big brother!!


----------



## Thalie

What a cute bundle he is. The brotherly nap (sorry for calling Dachsi a "she" earlier) is adorable and the keep away with the toy outside made me grin big time. Has he tried to taste any of the lava rock yet ? I could not have had that with any of mine (well, we did when we got Spip 11 years ago and had to put up fencing straight away).


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Yes, he has discovered the lava rock and other rocks and I usually trade him for it. Tennessee is naturally rocky, so even without the lava rock, rocks wash up in the dirt all the time. 

A couple more videos to brighten everybody's day  Here is number one and darn I am having trouble, trying again


----------



## Brave

OMGoodness! He has gotten so big! And just look at his cuteness and adorable mess. I'm melting from love over here. I especially love his outside video. Such good potty!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

This one is sleepy Ben yesterday  He is growing so fast...


----------



## cgriffin

I am trying to get more outside video, it has just been so blustering cold the last several days, teens in the forecast for a high today as well.


----------



## swishywagga

There can never be enough video's of Ben and Dachsi x


----------



## Goldenhopeful

He is getting so big!!! What a little Bebe  love him!


----------



## cgriffin

Mister Ben is doing pretty good for his age. He sleeps through the night most of the time, does not mess in his crate. I had to leave him alone during the day a couple of times and he was fine in his crate. I am sure Dachsi kept him company sitting by his crate, lol. 

He knows what it means when I tell him "let's go potty", he will run to the door with me. He knows "sit" and "come", he knows his name. I am working on loose leash walking but our cold temperatures this week are preventing me from practicing outside and it is hard to do inside. 

I gave him his first toenail trim today and he did great. He held nice and still for the front paws, got a little wiggly on the back toenails but I guess a little guy can only hold still for so long, lol. 

He loves to eat and is a little food hog. I already had to increase his food intake after talking to his breeder about his acting like he is starving. The boy sure is growing 

He is a little sweetie pie and he gives the best puppy kisses 

Here are a couple more pictures:


----------



## cgriffin

Oops, wrong button and the message was sent, lol.


----------



## HolDaisy

I love this thread! 
Keep the videos and pics coming, there will never be too many - and I need my daily Ben fix, he's such a handsome little fluffball! I want to cuddle him!

It's so great that Dachsi it's been such a good boy with him too. I bet he's going to start wondering soon why his little friend seems to be getting bigger than him everyday though haha. I'm so glad that you have him in your life, he's so precious and it sounds like he's doing so well.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

So, it has been two weeks since we brought Ben home. Time flies and I see him growing in front of my eyes. 
He is such a happy and fun boy and he also has a stubborn streak, lol. 

Here are a couple more videos I took yesterday of the boys playing :


----------



## Lacie's Mom

It's amazing at how they can get up from a nap, you look at them and swear they have grown. Ben is just adorable and I love how he and Dachsi play together!


----------



## mygoldengirl

The video's are great


----------



## swishywagga

Christa he is just perfect, if I was closer I would be knocking on your door now!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

And we would be happy to have you and Mr. Barnaby join in the fun


----------



## kath00

Oh my, soooooo cute! I wanna come over and play with him too!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Me and Sammy want to come over too haha!
I just can't get enough of little Ben, he's the cutest  You must be having so much fun just watching him and Dachsi, he's so good with Ben too! It's as if he knows he has to be extra gentle because he's a baby. I love it when Ben just collapses into his little bed head first, he's just adorable.
The kong wubba was a big hit over at our house too. Sammy had a baby one that lasted about 6 months, but as he got older his brand new adult one lasted more like 6 minutes before I had to confiscate it lol.


----------



## cgriffin

Come on over, the more the merrier 

I took this picture yesterday afternoon. Ben loves sleeping in that corner by the closet door. There is a spot on the wall in the corner, Mr. 'I am so innocent' scratched and bit at it the night prior and left that spot. Naughty Mr. Ben. 
The spot on the carpet is not from him though, lol. That is boot polish that just won't come out.


----------



## *Laura*

Ben is such a little sweetie and he has grown!! Great videos. I enjoyed them very much. Dachsi is such a good big brother. And sleeping Ben.....sooo cute


----------



## dborgers

I showed Jane the pics and videos of Ben. We both oo'd and ah'd at his adorable cuteness


----------



## murphy1

What a cute puppy......what a life!


----------



## solinvictus

Loved seeing you today! Tucker was brilliant. You two make a great team. You are doing a fantastic job with him. You can tell he loves his mama!


----------



## dborgers

With the weather so nice today I'll bet you guys are outside running around.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful baby Ben sleeping :--heart: too cute!


----------



## cgriffin

Solinvictus: Lol, you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## cgriffin

Yep, we were outside, took a few videos, don't know yet if they are any good. The boys had fun


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben always makes me smile with his photos and videos!


----------



## solinvictus

Ben is so darn cute. I love the videos. Sorry about jumping into the wrong thread.  Tired mommy syndrom. lol


----------



## elizabethmz

*With Sympathy and Congratulations*

Dear Christa,
I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful boy Thunder and so soon after loosing your beautiful Toby. I don't know you but have tears for your heartbreak as I know only too well what you must be going through. We lost our three wonderful beautiful Golden "children" all within 11 months and the loss is unbearable. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.
On a happier note and which also brought tears but of joy, not sorrow - Congratulations on your new baby! Is Ben/Doo-Dah from Loreal's litter from Harborview Goldens? The reason I ask, is we were on the waiting list and we were so excited when Jennifer told us they were born and she had a little girl for us. My husband lost his job so we were so sad to have to wait but as soon as my husband finds employment, we will ask to be put back on the waiting list. All I know is your new baby is so handsome and just wanted to wish you and your family the very best and again, our condolences for your losses. Please take care and please give Ben/Doo-Dah lots of hugs and kisses from us 
Elizabeth


----------



## cgriffin

Elizabeth, thank you so much for your kind words 
I am so sorry for the loss of your furry kids and so sorry that you were not able to bring a new baby home yet. See it this way: maybe this puppy was not meant to be and your puppy to be will find you. 
When I started the search for a new golden baby, I also had disappointment. I was on a puppy list for a different breeder but whose female was also bred to 'Detour' and this breeding did not take. Luckily I had been in contact with Jennifer and we both decided to get on her list as well in case this would happen. The breeder in Memphis had encouraged me to keep looking in case her girl was not pregnant, so it was okay with both breeders to be on two lists. I am so glad I did this and I now have "Ben". 
Ben is from the Terra x Detour litter, not from Lori x Detour. 

Good luck to you and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I just know your puppy that is meant to be for you, will be out there when the time is right.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben was playing and wrestling with this raccoon last night. He looks like a hunter with his trophy  (could not fix the eyes on the photo though  )


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, he's already grown so much! It's amazing, isn't it?


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, he is growing so fast, he is about 15 pounds now going by my scale at home. He is on a slow growth plan and my breeder had me increase his food amount a little over a week ago. He is on a large breed puppy food. He is a food hog and dances around and jumps and spins 360 degrees in anticipation


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

cgriffin said:


> Yes, he is growing so fast, he is about 15 pounds now going by my scale at home. He is on a slow growth plan and my breeder had me increase his food amount a little over a week ago. He is on a large breed puppy food. He is a food hog and dances around and jumps and spins 360 degrees in anticipation



Brinkley is a big food hog too! I've never had one so driven by food! How much does he get per day?


----------



## cgriffin

He gets two cups of food now and he still acts like he is starving. I have never had such a food driven puppy either. 
I am working on him to not get so excited over treats and not snap for the treat. I make him sit and be patient for a treat.


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a cute pic of Ben. His little eyes look so wise already  He's going to grow up into a very handsome boy!


----------



## elizabethmz

*Thank you from my heart*

Dear Christa,

Thank you so much for your encouraging words, I truly appreciate your kindness in responding especially during this difficult time and also busy time with your new baby, Ben! He is absolutely beautiful/handsome and such a joy to see. I wish you all the best and just wanted to let you know you helped me come to terms and to not give up hope that someday my husband and I will have a Harborview Golden baby to bring into our family!
I did have one question, are males more affectionate than females in general. I think all your babies, Toby, Thunder and Dachsi are males. The reason I ask is because we had asked Jennifer to be put on waiting list for male but apparently they are hard to come by. We loved Emily with all our hearts, she was the sweetest baby and as I called her my shadow as she followed me everywhere and that is how she showed her love. Emily, though, did not like to be petted or held for more than just a minute - it was almost like it was painful for her yet she would cuddle up to Sammy and Teak. We were pretty sure when we brought her home she may have had emotional problems as she did not pass the "puppy" test and would not let us put her on her back or hold her. This is the reason we were leaning towards a male because Sammy and Teak seemed to be more affectionate. They were constantly in our laps and bed which we loved! Over the years we were so thankfully able to do things with Emily that she could tolerate and made her feel special and to know that we loved her as much as our boys. I would ask her "who is the prettiest girl I know" and she would come running and go between my legs and let me massage and scratch her just above her tail and legs which she loved. She also loved to carry her own lease so we would take her on special walks without the boys and she was so wonderful and proud to be walking by herself. She always walked a few feet infront of my husband and I, leash in mouth and always looked back every few minutes to make sure we were behind her. Sorry, got a little long winded there - but are males more affectionate in your experience.
Thank you again for your unbelievable kindess in giving me hope, it meant the world to me.

Please take care and please give Ben and Dachsi lots of hugs and kisses from me and I look forward to see more of their pictures. I'm not on the forum very much (I work from home) but now will check back to see updated photos.
Please take care,
Elizabeth

P.S. I'm not sure this is the appropriate place to put this prayer and probably should put on the Rainbow Bridge but I'm new to this and not sure how to address to you from a different thread so I apologize.

I found this poem on the internet from an "unknown author" and found it very comforting as you can change the names to fit your sorrow.
In Loving Memory of Toby and Thunder​​You have a special place, Dear Lord that I know You always keep.​A special place reserved for dogs, to peacefully fall asleep.​A place with fluffy pillows and a yard for hiding bones.​With a little babbling creek, that rushes over stones.​With wide green fields and flowers, for those who never knew,​of running, playing freely, under a sky of perfect blue.​Lord, I know you keep this special place, and so to You we pray,​for two oh so special dogs, Toby and Thunder who came to You this day.​Toby and Thunder were full of strength and love, and so very, very wise.​The puppy look they once had, this past year left their eyes.​Toby and Thunder will be dearly missed, Dear Lord, these special loves of ours. 
But, now they will romp and play, in Your land that's so divine.​Speak to our babies softly, please, with lots of hugs, kisses and warm hellos. 
For Toby and Thunder are our special gift to You, Dear Lord, from us who loved them so.​​Quote from Harborviewgolden Site:​​*Those we love don't go away,**They walk beside us every day.**Unseen, unheard but always near,**Still loved, still missed and forever dear*


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Elizabeth and you are very welcome 

I have had only male dogs so far and to me, they appear more willing to cuddle, more the Velcro momma's dogs than female dogs, going by friends and family's female dogs. 

About wanting a male from Harborview and they are hard to come by, yes, I specified a male puppy on my puppy application and Jennifer did warn me that she seems to have more girl pups born than males and that I might not get a pup from the litter I wanted. As luck had it, the litter did have four boys born and immediately after the fourth male pup was born, Jennifer e-mailed me to tell me she definitely had a boy for me 

Thank you as well for your kind words and yes, please continue to visit the forum. I am very sure that your meant to be pup will be born and waiting for you when the time is right. Good luck to your husband on his job search


----------



## Finn's Fan

That Ben is simply too cute! I love the bed he's on with his raccoon. Do you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks  No, not at all, I got it at Tractor Supply Company a couple of years ago on sale, was only 20 dollars. It is really big.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben is growing up before our eyes!


----------



## cgriffin

Yep, he is a growing boy. I am glad I can still carry him though, lol. As much work as pups are, I am going to miss the puppy baby stage. 

Here is a picture of him last night at about 10:30 PM, he just did not want to go to bed.

The second picture I was trying to get a good picture of both boys. Ben is cocking his head to the side because I whistled to get his attention


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

But Mom, I'm not tired....


----------



## Goldenhopeful

We had a similar situation last night... Tucker usually goes right in his crate and snuggles up but last night I riled him up before bed so when I put him in his crate he whined and protested a bit... Like mom... I'm not done playing!!! Ben is so cute- any nicknames yet?


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, Ben was determined last night NOT to go to sleep, lol. I won 

Oh yes nicknames: Benini, Benissimo, Benezuela, Benny, Ben Ben, of course others that have nothing to do with his name like 'baby' , Little Man and so on


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, Ben didn't want to go to bed  he's having too much fun to sleep! lol. Sammy occasionally has nights like that even now. I do miss his baby stage though. I really miss being able to pick him up and scoop him up in my arms when he's been naughty ha. Love your little Ben, he's so precious!


----------



## Doug

Awh I love the shape of his head, and his eyes, and his nose.. and those paws... oh gosh I love _everything_ about him!

Wow Bensie already looks just as big as Dachsi in that photo.

When Hudsie arrived I had my photo taken with him once a week to track his progress. Those photos are very special to me now, especially that last photo when I couldn't hold him anymore.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you  He is not yet as big as Dachsi, I am glad  He is just my little baby 
Julie, I would love to see the photo of you and little Hudsie 

Here is a video I took yesterday morning, the quality is not that good since the lighting was a bit dark in the bedroom. Ben was determined to get up on the bed - no luck and Dachsi was teasing him, as brothers do 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOb2HqJWlz4&feature=youtu.be


Shoot did not work the way I wanted this time.


----------



## cgriffin

Am I boring everybody with videos yet?

Here is another one and I hope it will work. It made me smile today  I needed that. 

Benny and the bowl - YouTube


----------



## Ljilly28

I love Ben's big fat muzzle and black nose. He gives me puppy fever!


----------



## elizabethmz

Dear Christa
I'm not sure this is the appropriate place to put this prayer and probably should put on the Rainbow Bridge but I'm new to this and not sure how to address to you from a different thread so I apologize.

I found this poem on the internet from an "unknown author" and found it very comforting as you can change the names to fit your sorrow.
Please take care,
Elizabeth

In Loving Memory of Toby and Thunder ~ Fly with the Angels Sweethearts until we see each other again

You have a special place, Dear Lord that I know You always keep.
A special place reserved for dogs, to peacefully fall asleep.
A place with fluffy pillows and a yard for hiding bones.
With a little babbling creek, that rushes over stones.
With wide green fields and flowers, for those who never knew,
of running, playing freely, under a sky of perfect blue.
Lord, I know you keep this special place, and so to You we pray,
for two oh so special dogs, Toby and Thunder who came to You this day.
Toby and Thunder were full of strength and love, and so very, very wise.
The puppy look they once had, this past year left their eyes.
Toby and Thunder will be dearly missed, Dear Lord, these special loves of ours. 
But, now they will romp and play, in Your land that's so divine.
Speak to our babies softly, please, with lots of hugs, kisses and warm hellos. 
For Toby and Thunder are our special gift to You, Dear Lord, from us who loved them so.
Quote from Harborviewgolden Site:​*Those we love don't go away*
*They walk beside us every day*
*Unseen, unheard but always near*
*Still loved, still missed and forever dear*


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Elizabeth, you are so sweet


----------



## Doug

Ben is simply exquisite. 
The swish of his tail is soooo cute. 

PS I also loved the sweet photo of Toby.


----------



## Pudden

Christa,
congratulations, and I'm sorry to hear Thunder went to go see Toby...may the little new guy bring you joy!


----------



## lhowemt

cgriffin said:


> Am I boring everybody with videos yet?


This statement makes no sense.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Christa I love ALL the videos of your two sweet boys. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Avery

So sorry for your recent loss. It's so difficult losing those babies, but I'm sure that your new baby will bring you so much joy! I like the name Ben, you could call him Benny too


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all so much 

Matter of fact, most of the time I call him "Benny"


----------



## HolDaisy

The more videos the better  we LOVE them all!
Benny is a little sweetheart. Toby and Thunder sent you a good'un!


----------



## swishywagga

We want more videos, we want more videos,  we want more videos....... !!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben had his second set of puppy shots on Saturday, he did well and was loved by all, got lots of compliments 

Time for another video. This one was taken yesterday evening, the boys were just doing some mild wrestling moves and having some fun - I think they were already tired out. 

I hope the link works for some reason lately, the youtube link does not work in being posted in the middle with picture as before. 


Wrestling buddies - YouTube


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, so glad I came for a little update. They are SO sweet together. How do you get anything done? I would just sit and watch those two all day. Hope Ben is bringing you lots of smiles.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

I don't get a lot done LOL  Yes, lots of smiles, lots of running after Ben, lots of potty breaks outside no matter what the weather. I use the time when he sleeps to check online, get some cleaning done, shower..... I know you have been there Stephanie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so darn cute together!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Two very cute little buddies!


----------



## HolDaisy

They're the cutest, it's adorable just watching them together. I bet he's so cosy in his little puppy bed  Sammy loved his puppy bed so much! Up until a few months ago he would still carry it around in his mouth like a comfort blanket, I had to confiscate it though when he got a bit over excited and started eating it lol.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the videos you are taking!


----------



## dborgers

Cute cute cute!!! 

BTW, when posting a video, click your user name first (Christa Griffin), then "Videos", then click the video you want to post. Copy that URL and post it using the "Go Advanced" text box  When you're logged into YouTube and select the link from the video manager it won't post here properly. I tore out a lot of hair figuring that out in the old days LOL

Use the link that looks like "youtube.com/watch=xxxxxx"


----------



## dborgers

It'll be fun watching Benny try to fit in that bed not so long from now LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Danny  
Shoot, I guess I am not very technically inclined since I can post the videos properly one day and not the next, lol. 

Won't be long before the little dog bed is too small, they try to sit in it together as well, hahaha. I am looking to buy a big bed of the same style where they both will fit in to cuddle together or play  I saw one online at Petco but is currently out of stock. I will get it once it is back in stock. 

They have been up to no good with that bed as well. Dachsi flipped it over and started eating a hole into it and stuck his head in there, but the material that covers the foam is still intact so that works. Of course, monkey see, monkey do, today Ben was sitting under the dog bed with his head in the hole  What a pair 

I remember posting a video of Toby trying to sit in that little dog bed a few years ago. The bed is actually Dachsi's bed and I got it for him when we first took him in and he showed no interest in the bed till about three months ago.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben was trying to take a nap in the little dog bed yesterday and Dachsi joined him - yep, bed is getting too small


----------



## cgriffin

I took this video of Ben in the pouring rain yesterday. He discovered the gutter water spout coming off the roof and was having a good old time


----------



## KathyL

I liked Ben's somersault, puppy Olympics.


----------



## solinvictus

That was adorable. It is amazing what we take for granted that they are seeing for the first time. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute! I love his puppy bark!


----------



## swishywagga

So very cute, I thought for a minute he was going to get his head stuck in the spout!. Loving watching all his puppy antics.


----------



## cgriffin

Nicky, I would not have been surprised if he tried to stick his head down the spout, he is very inquisitive and not easily scared. 
I bet he would have a great time with Mr. Barnaby


----------



## dborgers

What a darling little munchkin  Rudy woke up from a nap to come watch when he heard Benny barking LOL


----------



## KathyL

Christa I'm not sure what makes me happier -- watching little Ben be a puppy or hearing you laughing in the background. Ben is bringing smiles and laughter.

And who is Rudy in Danny's post. Boy where have I been! :doh:


----------



## MaureenM

So cute! Adorable when they discover new things!


----------



## kath00

OMG! Cutest thing ever. LOOOVE that tail wag.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh, such an adorable video. I can't take the cuteness  he's just so precious. You must be having so much fun with him!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Nicky, I would not have been surprised if he tried to stick his head down the spout, he is very inquisitive and not easily scared.
> I bet he would have a great time with Mr. Barnaby


They would have so much fun together, Barnaby says he has so many golden tricks he can teach Ben! :bowl:


----------



## cgriffin

Oh the mischief Ben and Mr. Barnaby would plan and execute together, I can see it now, LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Little Ben is 12 weeks old today, time is flying right past me and my baby is getting bigger and bigger, kind of sad though. That is such a cute stage


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a cutie pie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Ben is such a sweetie and he's grown so much. I love the pictures of both your boys together. They won't be the same size for long


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow! I can't believe how fast he is growing. He is SO cute. Such a fluffball. It does go so fast - I can't believe Shala is almost 9 months. She looks like a total grown-up - just a little one.  Even though it's sad to see them lose their puppiness, I find it just gets better and better as you grow closer and they get more mature.


----------



## lhowemt

He is absolutely gorgeous! 12 weeks is one of the best stages, still tiny puppy cute but turning into a me member of the family.

I recently saw a video of a dachshund tunneling in deep snow. It was so cute and I thought of your Dachsi.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

What a cute little bundle of love.  

You can almost hear Dachsi saying "Benny, I could have sworn we were eye to eye last week":


----------



## swishywagga

So cute, especially love the picture of Ben and Dachsi together. Ben has the perfect pose!


----------



## Leeser76

What a beautiful pup!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben has the cutest little face! I just love him!


----------



## murphy1

He is just adorable!


----------



## OutWest

cgriffin said:


> Little Ben is 12 weeks old today, time is flying right past me and my baby is getting bigger and bigger, kind of sad though. That is such a cute stage


Sad to see the puppy stage go, but keep in mind all the fun and enjoyment that comes from having a healthy adolescent and then adult Golden. Ben will be able to do new things and have new kinds of fun. And one of my favorite things is watching my Tucker, technically an adult now, revert to puppy-ness in a split second with the right ball or a puddle of water! LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you. 

Well, Dachsi keeps flipping over the little dog bed that he and Ben share often. He was a naughty boy and bit a hole into the bottom of the bed and keeps crawling up in there, whether Ben is in the bed or not, he just dumps him out, LOL. 

Ben, monkey see, monkey do, decided to have some fun as well and flipped the bed and crawled up in there. I grabbed my camera when he had only his butt sticking out of the hole but he turned around and had his head sticking out when I shot the video


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was hysterical!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

That was funny!! They're so good at entertaining themselves


----------



## cgriffin

Easy to see who taught Ben to flip the bed and crawl into the hole :uhoh:


----------



## swishywagga

Christa what a great picture, he looks like he's wearing an elizabethan collar!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh my GOD - they are too cute together. What lucky boys to have each other. You must just sit and watch them all day.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, and they are quite a pair  They can also get themselves into trouble, believe me.

Here is a picture I took after Dachsi was sitting in the hole in the previous post, haha, peacefully snoozing together boys  

I do need a bigger bed !


----------



## Lucky Penny

Oh no, the bed is getting smaller!!!


----------



## kath00

Boy your pup has a gorgeous profile!! LOOOVE.


----------



## SandyK

That is so darn funny!! I have never seen dogs having fun with a hole in their bed!! Ben and Dachsi are so funny!!


----------



## HolDaisy

They have so much fun with their dog bed  Your boys are just adorable together!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Ben is 13.5 weeks, well 14 weeks on Saturday, close enough. The boy sure is growing.

Here are a few pictures I took yesterday when we were enjoying the warm spring like weather.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

OMG--he is so handsome! Isn't it unreal how fast they grow?


----------



## GoldenMum

OMG, he is getting soooo big; yet still adorable!!!


----------



## Bentman2

*Ben is amazing*

Mr Ben is manning up nicely. He looks pretty stocky at 14 wks. It is hard to believe that he has that much "feathering" on his front legs this early. We are all envious of him. Keep the pictures coming and tell us his weight here. :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ben is so adorable, he's getting so tall. I love the lanky stage for some reason, I think it's just adorable. 

He and Dachsi are so cute together. 

I wonder what Dachsi is going to think when Ben is full grown.....


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all. Yes, it is so unreal how fast he is growing. He does seem all legs right now, haha.
Last weekend Ben weighed in at 21.5 pounds. I have not weighed him since.


----------



## Bentman2

*Ok*



cgriffin said:


> Thank you all. Yes, it is so unreal how fast he is growing. He does seem all legs right now, haha.
> Last weekend Ben weighed in at 21.5 pounds. I have not weighed him since.


 
Ok, so he is pretty lanky here at 14 wks. He just looks stocky in the picture. Bentley was 40.5 lbs at 15 weeks. Ben will fill out the closer he gets to 6 months.


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, he looks heavier than he is because of all the fur. Going by Ben's parents, he will not be as big as your Bentley.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our boys are definitely twins! Mr. Darcy weighed exactly the same: 21.5 pounds. Vet was very impressed with his condition. His ribs play like a washboard!


----------



## cgriffin

Yep, brothers for sure  My vet also said he is right on target and in great condition.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so grateful that neither one is gaining too fast.


----------



## kath00

He is soo handsome. Going to be a gorgeous dog! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Ben is doing great, he is an absolute sweetheart x


----------



## Bentman2

*That would be awesome*



cgriffin said:


> Yes, he looks heavier than he is because of all the fur. Going by Ben's parents, he will not be as big as your Bentley.



Ben and Bentley are very similar in color at 3 months. This picture of Bentley is at 3 months. It would be awesome if Ben turns out to be a big golden, but we just want him healthy and happy. We will be in your fair state this weekend (Knoxville). Enjoy the weekend and show much love to Mr Ben.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

All of his ancestors (I have Mr. Darcy who is a full brother to Ben) are within breed standard and do very well in conformation competition. There is virtually no possibility of either of them being larger than breed standard.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all 

Bentleyman, thanks, I hope you enjoy your time in Knoxville


----------



## HolDaisy

Baby ben has certainly grown lots already. I miss golden puppy fur haha, he's such a fluffy little sweetheart  So glad that he's getting on so well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> All of his ancestors (I have Mr. Darcy who is a full brother to Ben) are within breed standard and do very well in conformation competition. There is virtually no possibility of either of them being larger than breed standard.


And I have a half brother. Both of you ladies are keeping the boys nice and lean, not too fat, which is so detrimental to a growing pup. These boys are at a perfect weight! Since our breeder breeds to GRCA standard, she will be very happy with their weights.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I had so much fun watching your sweeties playing together. Ben is growing so nicely. Hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben is taller then Dachsi!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Yes, Lauren, Ben is taller than Dachsi now, LOL. Dachsi tries to play dirty now and pulls on Ben's legs.


----------



## Lucky Penny

cgriffin said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes, Lauren, Ben is taller than Dachsi now, LOL. Dachsi tries to play dirty now and pulls on Ben's legs.


Wait until Ben grows up!!!


----------



## cgriffin

My 14 week old sleeping cutie :--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photo, we need another video!!


----------



## KathyL

I was catching up on all the pictures and videos and then looked at earlier ones again! he is just a little ball of fluff. What a nice big yard you have for him to run around. Are you putting fresh straw down, what a good idea to keep him dry and clean. Dachsi is really good with him, it'll be fun to see them playing in about 3 months when Ben will be twice his size!


----------



## cgriffin

Bought the boys a new dog bed. It is not as big as I expected but it works. 
Here is a picture of Ben enjoying the new bed.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute! He's saying: "Mom, do you always have to take pictures of me???"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

What a great bed......where did you find it......is there a brand name? thanks


----------



## Doug

Wow he looks like handsome prince in his new lux bed 
It does look mighty comfy.

Gosh Benny, you are such an incredibly stunning boy. 
Christa you are truly blessed!


----------



## swishywagga

He is SO beautiful and he has grown!. I am so happy for you Christa.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you  Little Benny weighs 23.2 lbs per the vet office. Too me he looks a tad skinny but my vet said that he is in great condition and just right. 
Ben has been pouting a bit. I have been battling the flu despite having had my flu shot last year. I have not been able to be as much outside with him and Dachsi, but this too shall pass. 

I bought the bed at Drs. Foster and Smith online. 
Dog Beds: Traditional Slumber Nest Dog Beds by Drs. Foster & Smith

I ordered the X Large.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, too cute! Baby Ben loves his new bed


----------



## cgriffin

Last night, Dachsi and Ben were cuddling together on the couch. Ben was sleeping and I think Dachsi was trying to get warm


----------



## SheetsSM

Very sweet picture of the two of them--and oh, my does Ben look like the happiest puppy slumbering away?


----------



## HolDaisy

That is such a sweet photo. You'll have to get them to re-create that pose when Ben is fully grown, it's adorable 
How much has he grown too?! The time literally flies by doesn't it!


----------



## *Laura*

Christa I hope you feel better. Ben is so cute and little Dachsi is so adorable. I'm so glad they have each other. Such sweet bro's


----------



## SandyK

Such a cute picture!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## dborgers

Man, oh man is that cute!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What an adorable pic!


----------



## murphy1

Wow,,,,Ben has gotten so big!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, everybody  Yep, them too are quite a pair  When they get going, watch out 

Thanks for the well wishes, hanging in there, stupid flu is holding on. At least the body aches are gone now. 

I think Dachsi is already wondering what happened since Ben is taller than him now


----------



## dborgers

> I think Dachsi is already wondering what happened since Ben is taller than him now


Dachsi must be quite puzzled. 

In another 5 or 6 months Dachis will be telling himself "MAN, I'm glad I was nice to Ben when he was little" LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Finally, for the video fans, latest Benny video 

This morning, I turned around and looked at the new dog bed and I did not see Ben, he had been there a moment earlier. I noticed the bed cushion inside moving and thought: Could it be? Is he hiding underneath the pillow cushion? Yep, he was. I grabbed my camera but he already peeked out from under the cushion and I recorded  That boy has a serious funny bone - reminds me of Toby


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Adorable video, he's gotten so big so fast, can't believe it. 

Hope you're feeling better, take care of yourself.


----------



## hubbub

So excited to catch up with Ben and Dachsi's growing relationship  

The video is too cute! If I remember correctly, I think it was DallasGold's Barkley that slept under the pillow of his bed. 

Give your two some scratches for me and you keep feeling better!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I can't get another Ben videos and photos!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

The world's cutest pup!


----------



## cgriffin

We had several inches of ice, followed by snow yesterday. I took this little video this morning before my camera ran out of charge, sorry only short zoomies.


----------



## swishywagga

He is adorable, I wish I was there to play in the snow too!


----------



## dborgers

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the puppy zoomies!


----------



## hubbub

Goodness, my heart is swelling!!


----------



## kath00

OMG sooooo cute!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for not being sick of my photos and videos yet, haha. I know, I tend to get crazy about the posting - just ask the people that have to put up with my facebook page, LOL. 

Ben is now able to jump around on the couch and loveseat. He decided to hang over the back of the reclining loveseat and see what mom is up to in the kitchen. I already had to catch him in the act of totally going over the back of the loveseat and I grabbed him just in time. Ben is a little dare devil  I also have a small video about jumping around on the furniture, which I will post as well. 
Hm, I am not getting much done around here, lol, I wonder why


----------



## cgriffin

Okay, here is the video


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Benny Boy!. Keep the video's coming, I come to this thread everyday hoping that there will be a new one. Your two gorgeous boys look so happy playing together x


----------



## murphy1

He is so cute and getting soooo big!


----------



## dborgers

That's so cute! Dachsi is a smart boy keeping the upper hand up there on the couch which'll come in handy in a few weeks when Ben is that much bigger


----------



## Doug

Awh what an adorable photo of a such a wonderful boy.
It is great to see Dachsi shine


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Take all the pictures and videos you want, enjoying them all. 

Fun watching him and Dachsi together.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, they certainly have fun together, that is for sure. Dachsi has been up on the couch or recliner or our bed just to get the upper hand, you are so right, Danny. I am sure he will continue to do so  
But, he is also getting a taste of his own medicine when Ben nips at him, pulls on his tail or just won't leave him alone. That is how Thunder and Toby felt at times, haha.


----------



## dborgers

Ben is growing up SO fast. What a handsome little love muffin


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Danny. Yep, he is getting bigger, he is taller than Dachsi but not as heavy. 
Here is a picture that shows the size difference a bit better.


----------



## swhome247

He sure is handsome!!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

A great picture you just posted this morning. Ben is also taking on a very adult look. Looking at the pictures of Ben and Mr. Darcy growing up bring back so many good memories of my goldens as pups. Ben and Darcy are beautiful boys, I'm so anxious to see them as adults. You've got quite a snow cover for being in Tennessee, crazy winter everywhere, but I bet Ben is enjoying the snow. I'm not sure what Dachsi would do with those little legs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is soooo handsome!


----------



## *Laura*

Christa I've been catching up on all your pictures and videos. Ben has grown so much!! He's so gorgeous. I love the videos and pictures with your two boys. They are quite a pair together.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Ben is 16 weeks old - time just runs away from us. 

This is how Ben snoozes a lot these days - he loves to be comfy


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben pictures will never, ever get old  we LOVE them all! Keep them coming!

I can't believe how much he's grown, what a little cutie he is.


----------



## *Laura*

cgriffin said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ben is 16 weeks old - time just runs away from us.
> 
> This is how Ben snoozes a lot these days - he loves to be comfy


 Christa I don't think Ben looks comfortable enough. Could you get him another pillow. Hehe.


----------



## olliversmom

What a beautiful snuggle bug  They grow up too fast !


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben is starting to get those legs!


----------



## nenamala26

Wow, Ben is growing fast! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Just took this little video of Ben just chillin' in the sunshine, playing with Dachsi's tennis ball.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great video. He's grown up so much already!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is 17 weeks old and I felt the need to post some more pictures, lol. 

I made funny noises to get that head cock from Ben 

Dachsi has to go on a diet - 'spot' is getting too fat and bloodwork was fine. I thought he might be hypo thryroid, but he is not. Poor Dachsi.


----------



## swishywagga

Love the video and the pictures are so beautiful. Your two boys look so good together x


----------



## Lucky Penny

He is to cute! Love the video!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos! Ben has grown up so much


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Can't believe that Mr Ben is looking so grown up! Fingers crossed that Dachsi can get some calories burned playing with Ben and not have to give up too much food


----------



## Oskiesmom

Ben is so handsome. Love his facial expression!


----------



## dborgers

Ben's legs are getting so long. Boy, does he look huggable!


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> Ben is 17 weeks old and I felt the need to post some more pictures, lol.
> 
> I made funny noises to get that head cock from Ben
> 
> Dachsi has to go on a diet - 'spot' is getting too fat and bloodwork was fine. I thought he might be hypo thryroid, but he is not. Poor Dachsi.


Ben looks like he is a pretty stocky boy at 17 wks. He has those big front legs like Bentley. How much does he weigh in this picture. Bentley was 52 lbs (pic below) at that age but looked a little lanky. He is anything but lanky now (9 months, 90 lbs, 26 inch).


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is nowhere near 50 lbs, maybe 29 pounds. I have a vet appointment for his last booster shot today, I will weigh him then. 
He does have good size front legs and paws - he got that from his daddy.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 

Danny, Ben is very huggable and loves to give kisses  

I don't know how Dachsi has been gaining weight, that is why I had the bloodwork done and the thyroid checked. As the weather is getting better, he will get more walking and outside time, that combined with cutting back on treats, he should lose the weight.


----------



## cgriffin

Just got back from the vet - yes, Ben weighs 29. 6 lbs. now and the vet is really happy with his weight and condition. He said Ben is perfect in every way, lol. I think he is really smitten with my boy 

Ben had his last puppy booster, yay  And he was being perfectly behaved, of course


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> Just got back from the vet - yes, Ben weighs 29. 6 lbs. now and the vet is really happy with his weight and condition. He said Ben is perfect in every way, lol. I think he is really smitten with my boy
> 
> Ben had his last puppy booster, yay  And he was being perfectly behaved, of course


 
Good. I am just happy that the vet says he is good to go. It is hard to find a vet that is not partial to Goldens. It is always good to have those first shots out of the way because there is a real danger for our boys when they are young. Ok, take care of the awesome looking boy and let us know how things are going with him. Bentley sends his love to Ben.:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks  My vet also has two goldens, I think that helps 

Ben sends slobbery puppy kisses to Bentley


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben is such a good boy  I wish he could come and play with Sammy, I just know that Sammy would love him!


----------



## cgriffin

I think he would get along great with your Sammy. At the vet office, he wanted to socialize with all the people and dogs 

When we were getting ready to leave the examining room, my vet looked out the door and he closed it and said: "There is a huge dog out there. I don't want Ben to have to go passed him and get traumatized. I will show you out the side door." haha
I took Ben out the side door, put him in his crate and entered the clinic again to pay. I saw the dog he meant. It looked like a giant type of Mastiff, ears were cropped (yuck) and he wore a collar with spikes sticking up besides a prong collar. He was scary looking. I don't know if the dog was mean or not but I understood my vet's concern. There was a guy with that dog - I guess he was supplementing his lack in manhood with that dog. LOL hahahaha - I know I am being mean now,  hahahaha


Anyway, I just took this picture of Ben. He got into Dachsi's little dog bed looking oh so cute


----------



## Annerose95

MY HEART IS MELTING OMG HES SO CUUUUUUUUTE ! Ok relax. He is so perfect, you're gonna have an awesome time with Ben Doo dah haha ! 


Anne x


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks. I love the look of your baby as well 

His name is actually Ben. I was torn between Ben or Doo-Dah and we went with Ben. It fits him perfectly, but I do call him Benny most of the time


----------



## cgriffin

Last week, Ben and Dachsi received a new tug toy in the mail from auntie Anne and half-brother Yogi 

Here is a little video I took right after they got the toy, of course Ben was playing keep away and got his brother Dachsi to chase him


----------



## swishywagga

Where did puppy Ben go?. He has grown!, love the video of your two beautiful boys x


----------



## dborgers

What a cutie patootie!!


----------



## murphy1

He's a very handsome guy!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

What an adorable video of your lovely boys. Ben really has grown up so much already! Such a happy little golden with his tail wagging in the sunshine having fun. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Ben is such a beauty!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Love that wagging tail. I 'd forgotten how fast they grow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, he's already getting so big!
Poor Daschi didn't stand a chance!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, don't underestimate Dachsi, his low profile makes for a very quick dog - even if he is a bit overweight right now - which we are working on 

He can still outrun Ben.


----------



## Lucky Penny

They love the toy! To cute, love watching them play together!


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> Oh, don't underestimate Dachsi, his low profile makes for a very quick dog - even if he is a bit overweight right now - which we are working on
> 
> He can still outrun Ben.


I was going to suggest that perhaps Ben was helping Dachsi with his weight loss goals 

With all seriousness, great to see Dachsi and Ben so full of joy!


----------



## lhowemt

Ben is looking SOOO good! Is it possible that Dachsi is stealing some of Ben's food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 

Yes, I was puzzled too why Dachsi has been gaining weight. He originally started gaining weight after Thunder started slowing down late last year and then after his death  
Then when we got Ben, I also thought he would lose weight with all the running etc, no, did not. That is why I had all the bloodwork done to see if he was hypothyroid, but he is not, he is very healthy. 

Nope, he does not have a chance to eat Ben's food, it would be the other way around. Ben eats way too fast and I feed Dachsi well away from Ben. Otherwise Dachsi would not get to eat haha. 
I dont' know, I guess maybe with Ben getting small treats for being a good boy in training, potty etc. I also give Dachsi a small treat so he is not left out. That could add up. 
Then we had a small pouting phase where Dachsi did not want to play much with Ben - I guess the honeymoon was over, LOL. 
But, he is back to normal playing, wrestling and racing with Ben - so the weight should come off - I also feed him less now.


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> I dont' know, I guess maybe with Ben getting small treats for being a good boy in training, potty etc. I also give Dachsi a small treat so he is not left out. That could add up.


^ This made me laugh as I do the exact same thing ha. Tizer does not have much training, and when he does me a sit he gets a treat. I then look to the other side of him and can see Sammy proudly beaming that he knows how to sit and is waiting for his treat haha.

Ben is looking so beautiful already, he is going to be a mighty fine handsome boy when he's older. Dachsi seems to be having so much fun with his brother too!


----------



## cgriffin

That is cute  hahaha Good boy Tizer and Sammy of course 

Dachsi learned to sit for treats from Thunder and Toby  I taught Ben to sit for treats and of course when he goes potty outside or during training, he will sit to get rewarded  

Dachsi lost one pound, yay  - five more pounds to go, which is a lot for a small dog. But we will get there


----------



## cgriffin

Ben will be 19 weeks tomorrow, time just flies. Here are some more pictures. He looks so grown up on these photos but when he is next to me, he is still my little puppy face


----------



## swishywagga

Ben is so handsome and he has his own fan club with members all over the world!


----------



## hubbub

Ben's such a cutie pie! He looks so PLUSH too!


----------



## *Laura*

Ben you are growing into one handsome young boy. You're growing up so fast. Love the video


----------



## dborgers

Dachsi looks like "Ben and I were eye to eye what, last week? What's happening?!!"


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 

Danny, here is a good picture of the size difference and yes, I am sure Dachsi is wondering what happened, since he was bigger than Ben for a while. 

First picture was in the first week home, second picture I took yesterday.


----------



## dborgers

They grow fast, don't they? Those blurry tails in the fist shot evidence two dogs who like each other.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wow, what happened to that cute little puppy? I now see this cute teenager!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, look how much he's grown already! Puppyhood really does fly by doesn't it. Glad to see your boys having fun 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, all
> 
> Danny, here is a good picture of the size difference and yes, I am sure Dachsi is wondering what happened, since he was bigger than Ben for a while.
> 
> First picture was in the first week home, second picture I took yesterday.


 
Lol!! That is so funny 
They grow so fast!


----------



## Doug

Awh beautiful Benny 
I wonder if you can still pick him up for those puppy cuddles?


----------



## HolDaisy

Doug said:


> Awh beautiful Benny
> I wonder if you can still pick him up for those puppy cuddles?


Golden puppy cuddles are the best! I miss being able to pick Sammy up. Does Ben still like to go under his puppy bed? LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Julie, yes, I can still pick him up, he is about 33 pounds now. The other day I was picking him up and held him in my arms with him on his back, feet in the air and he was giving me the moaning and groaning like: 'Mom, I am getting too big for that, not comfortable'. hahaha

I pick him up daily, I want to as long as I still can  

He is a real cuddle bug. He loves doing somersaults on the couch, head on the couch and flipping his body over. He does that routinely and somersaults onto my lap - or onto poor Dachsi, LOL. Ben also jumps up on the couch and settles down right next to me, pushed up against me to cuddle or climbs into my lap. I LOVE that. 

Just this morning I was having my last cup of coffee with Ben pushed up against me on the left and Dachsi across my lap - that is the way to start a morning 

As for fun pictures, here are some more size comparisons with the little dog bed, first pic week one, the other picture taken yesterday 

He makes himself fit into the little bed 

Just saw the last post: Yes, both Ben and Dachsi still like to goof around and get under the dog beds


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Goodness, he's grown!! I'm glad he and Daschi keep you smiling.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kath00

OMG so cute how he squeezes into the same bed! ROFL!!!


----------



## hubbub

Awww, those shots make me all teary for some reason. Give him a smooch for me.


----------



## SandyK

Ben is getting so big...time flies!!! The pictures of Ben and Dachsi from 1st week until now crack me up!!


----------



## cgriffin

I took those pictures of Ben today. He is just plain old photogenic, what is it about Goldens and loving the camera? 

Ben is teething something fierce. He has lost all his baby incisors and most permanent ones are in or partially in. He is down to one baby canine tooth, lost the others, they are coming in as well. He has a couple of permanent molars and some baby premolars, lost the molars almost completely on the right side of his upper jaw today. 
He has a hard time chewing stuff right now, but I think all in all he is doing great with the new teeth coming in - won't be long now and the teething will be over. I am glad because he is miserable at times, he drools a lot and is just not comfortable, not as playful at times. Poor baby!

With the warmer weather, we are out more, but in the typical golden fashion, 70s are at times a bit too warm for Ben and he prefers to go inside where the AC is on, haha.


----------



## dborgers

Ben was workin' that camera like a top model!!  What a cute boy, growing handsomer every day


----------



## Belle's Mom

What happened to little Ben - he is becoming a handsome young one.


----------



## mylissyk

He is just beautiful and getting big fast.


----------



## swishywagga

He could win prizes with that face, such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Shellbug

Omgoodness look at that sweet face ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

No new photos right now, sorry, but........ drum roll ...........

Ben lost his last baby tooth, yay


----------



## swishywagga

Remember to make sure he puts it under his pillow for the tooth fairy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Big day in Ben's life. I can hear the party from 40 miles away LOL

The Fairy Dust for puppies is actually delivering colored Biljac liver treats under their dog beds


----------



## HolDaisy

Those latest photos of Ben are gorgeous! He's such a handsome boy, and he has grown up so much! Aw, so cute that he's lost all of his baby teeth. Did you manage to find any to keep? Sammy dropped a few and we managed to save them. The teething will get so much easier for you now he's got his adult teeth


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, yes the tooth fairy was here early with a busy bone and a new toy


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Adult teeth are not all in yet, the canines are still growing out and some of the molars - last ones to go, last ones to come in  He could use some dentures in the meantime 

And yes, I found some of the teeth and am keeping them as a momento, including the last molar that he lost today. It was laying on the carpet and Ben was staring at it


----------



## KathyL

Oh gosh, he really is beginning to look like a little adult. I love that picture of him with the piece of straw hanging out of his mouth -- he looks like a little farmer .


----------



## cgriffin

Just a couple of pictures taken this morning 

Ben decided that he really loves eating dandelions, especially the flower part - I am running around pulling the dandelions up and as soon as I think I have them, more pop up. At least they are not poisonous. 

Silly boy :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's so adorable, these pictures are great. 

He's starting to look like a big boy, he's going to be beautiful.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

They say dandelions are very nutritious. He just seems to get cuter each day.

Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga

Benny boy you are so cute, I wish I could put my arms into the computer and give you a big cuddle!


----------



## cgriffin

I will gladly cuddle him for you, Nicky


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> I will gladly cuddle him for you, Nicky


Thanks Christa, Barnaby sends you a big senior cuddle back :wavey:


----------



## ang.suds

Hi Christa, 
Wow, what a beautiful family. And a beautiful puppy coming!!! Yippee!! 
I feel your heartache with the loss of your two. We lost our golden, Jack, two weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma. 
Have fun with the roly poly puppy!


----------



## No Regrets

cgriffin said:


> I took those pictures of Ben today. He is just plain old photogenic, what is it about Goldens and loving the camera?
> 
> Ben is teething something fierce. He has lost all his baby incisors and most permanent ones are in or partially in. He is down to one baby canine tooth, lost the others, they are coming in as well. He has a couple of permanent molars and some baby premolars, lost the molars almost completely on the right side of his upper jaw today.
> He has a hard time chewing stuff right now, but I think all in all he is doing great with the new teeth coming in - won't be long now and the teething will be over. I am glad because he is miserable at times, he drools a lot and is just not comfortable, not as playful at times. Poor baby!
> 
> With the warmer weather, we are out more, but in the typical golden fashion, 70s are at times a bit too warm for Ben and he prefers to go inside where the AC is on, haha.


A very handsome young man there!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's still so fluffy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

What a cute, cute boy he is.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Well you know old saying "you are what you eat" and he's becoming a Dande so.....


----------



## HolDaisy

He's a very beautiful puppy! He is definitely going to grow up into a handsome golden boy, such a wise little face


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, from Ben as well 

Hard to believe he is just about 5 months old. I use every chance I get to still pick him up and have him on my lap to cuddle. 

Even when he is fully grown, when I am sitting down on the couch, he is still able to throw himself across my lap - that is a comfort to know, LOL. He does that now. He jumps up and either lays pushed up against me or just throws himself across my lap - I love that. Toby used to do that as well  In fact, Dachsi was in my lap the other day and Ben came running and flung himself on top of Dachsi in my lap, LOL - silly boy  No worries, Dachsi was okay, haha. 

Here is a picture of me cuddling him yesterday and I had my hubby take a picture. Because of the flash, Ben's eyes look a little spooky but I think he is still pretty darn cute


----------



## KathyL

I was looking through Ben's thread last night and just drooling over the pictures of him. Goldens are gorgeous to begin with but he really has that sturdy stocky build that I like to see in the blondies and their fur is like angora -- well and sheds like an angora sweater too. You look so happy and that makes me smile for you.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you so much


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, he is such a cutie pie. Glad I popped by for an update. Tesia used to love dandelions, too. She would stand and chomp off the flower, then she went through a phase where she only liked unopened ones. She also ate the greens.


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben is such a sweetie, he's grown up so much it's unreal how fast the time flies by! What a cute pic, he loves cuddles off his Mom  I wish I could still pick Sammy up. I loved it when he was a puppy and if he was naughty we could scoop him up and move him away lol. He still thinks he's small enough to sit on our laps, and of course we let him


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I know, I will miss picking him up as well. Ben is getting big, I still scoop him up when he is being naughty or just to cuddle him, but not for too much longer


----------



## cgriffin

Here is a funny video I made last night. Ben was in the little dog bed again - he has a fascination with it. Dachsi wanted to get into the dog bed and he decided he was going to get under the bed and dump Ben out of it, as he has done when Ben was little. Well, Ben is not little anymore and Dachsi was not successful 





 

Then the sweet smell of success: Ben let Dachsi take the bed 

But looks like Dachsi gave Ben a bit of a stink eye LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

That's a cute video  Your boys really do love each other lots don't they, aw. Glad Ben let Dachsi have a sit in the bed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

They are SOOOO sweet together. I want to cuddle them both!!


----------



## cgriffin

Well, I figured I bore you guys some more with another video LOL

I took this one this morning when I went out to feed my daily deer visitors. This is a mom deer with her twin kids from last year. Mom is highly pregnant again but every year, she lets her older kids tag along - she is so sweet.

Ben and Dachsi were in the yard watching, I am very proud of both my boys that just sat there and watched. Even little Benny already knows not to bark at the deer. In fact, he does not bark at anything, he is such a good boy 






And Ben is also 5 months old today  and  they grow up so fast. Mr. Ben has also been potty trained for a month now - yay 

I took a photo of him in the bigger dog bed this morning after he stole a hand towel and was pretty proud of himself, lol - till mom took it away and spoiled the fun, haha  Never a dull moment


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 5 Months Ben, you are the sweetest puppy and you are going to be such a gorgeous grown up golden boy. So glad you are having so much fun with your brother and making your mum so happy!


----------



## dborgers

You're getting so big, Benny ... and growing into such a super handsome boy


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 5 months Ben. I love to see all of your cute videos, you're a little sweetie. I'm sure he gets more grown up everytime you post a new pic too. Congrats on the potty training!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lacrossegal

Adorable!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

He is getting so big! Such a cutie!


----------



## rosebudcorner

Your Ben is absolutely adorable! I love all the pics and videos!


----------



## cgriffin

After trying for a long time to get some Easter photos of the two boys, I finally managed to get halfway decent photos, LOL.

Happy Easter from Ben, Dachsi and me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your bunnies are soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Very cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Easter back to you Christa, Dachsi and of course Benny Bunny!


----------



## *Laura*

Your photos are adorable. Happy Easter to you and your two handsome dog-bunnies


----------



## OutWest

cgriffin said:


> After trying for a long time to get some Easter photos of the two boys, I finally managed to get halfway decent photos, LOL.
> 
> Happy Easter from Ben, Dachsi and me


Love those brown ears.... They really look like they are attached to the dogs' heads!


----------



## HolDaisy

Too cute! Happy easter to you and your easter goldies


----------



## cgriffin

On Saturday, Ben joined me in the shower and I took this one picture of him afterwards, he had that big smile on his face 

The other photo I took last night, Benny sleeping cuddled up next to his daddy


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, Ben looks so cute with his little wet face  He also looks rather comfortable on the sofa with his Dad. He's growing up so fast into such a handsome boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, Ben looks wonderful, in the photo with your husband he looks like he has grown so much!


----------



## cgriffin

A few new pictures of the boys - they are so great together  
Ben now weighs 40 pounds. 

On the first photo I think he was contemplating and ambush on Dachsi, because he was staring in Dachsi's direction and bowled him over just minutes later. No worries - Dachsi was okay. 

I think Dachsi is getting a dose of his own medicine being pestered by a little big brother as he used to pester Thunder and Toby 

The last photo I took last night of the boys sleeping together


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're soooo cute!


----------



## hubbub

Ben is such a handsome devil!  

I hope you don't mind my linking here, but I've been browsing through older threads and rediscovered one of yours below which shows Dachsi giving Toby and Thunder a hard time. It's good to know Dachsi is still up to the same "fighting" methods and Ben up for the challenge. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/119318-boys-having-fun.html


----------



## cgriffin

I don't mind at all  Yep, those were the days - I miss Thunder and Toby 

Having Ben, helped Dachsi out so much, he is still young, only about 4 years old, he has a lot of fighting spirit and methods left haha. Dachsi also tries to make up for his size by pulling Ben on his legs and holding on to his legs. He has not pulled Ben on his tail yet like he loved to do with Thunder  But, I am sure, he will do that eventually.

This is the same dog bed as in the link you posted when Toby was in the little bed and Dachsi wrestled him out of it


----------



## Lacie's Mom

He's getting so big!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos and videos of your boys! Ben has grown up so much, he's such a handsome young man.
Love your new sig pic by the way...what a beautiful bunch of boys! Toby and Thunder will be in your heart forever and will be smiling down on you, Ben and Dachsi.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I've been following your photos of Ben.
Can't believe 5 months have passed.
He is so adorable
Just curious where are you in Tennessee.
We have family in the Morristown / Talbott area.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, all 

We are close to Clarksville in the Northern part of middle Tennessee and about 1 hour drive from Nashville.


----------



## SandyK

Ben is growing up so fast!!! So glad Dachsi and him are such great buddies!!


----------



## *Laura*

Your boys are so sweet together. I always enjoy your videos


----------



## Doug

Wow Christa and Dachsi, it has been a joy to see your journey with Benny. He is just exquisitely stunning. I especially love to hear you laugh in your videos and Benny seems to shine brighter when you do. You have been through so much. I bet that Thunder and Toby are oh so proud of you all  So happy for you all


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all. Thank you Julie 

Ben is a goofball to be around and today he is full of beans with digging in the mud, trying to tear his dog bed apart, selective hearing - being a puppy brat. He is certainly keeping me on my toes and I keep wondering and asking myself: Did Toby do this when he was a pup? LOL 

I have called Ben 'Toby' so many times and I have called Dachsi "Thunder". Sigh.......

Here is a picture that I took yesterday, Ben was a bit wet, because it had stormed all day. Benny is getting bigger and he is 5 1/2 months and 40 lbs. 

The second photo shows the ever increasing size difference between the boys


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> He is certainly keeping me on my toes and I keep wondering and asking myself: Did Toby do this when he was a pup? LOL


On the very first day of our puppy kindergarten class, the first thing the trainer said was something along the lines of: 

Although your patience will be tested, your pup will act like a brat, you might even want to scream or wonder what you were thinking in bringing a puppy home, my hope for you is that many, many years from now, after this love has passed on, you will be able to open yourself up to a new love and eventually find yourself saying, "____ never acted like this." I want to assure you that Yes!, ____ did that or something else naughty.


----------



## cgriffin

That was Ben's present to me for my birthday yesterday LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a cute birthday present! Happy Birthday(a day late) Christa! Hope it was great!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Belated Birthday Christa, hope you all had a great day together!


----------



## hubbub

A painter in the making perhaps?!?


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated birthday, hope you had a great day. It looks like Ben certainly kept you busy lol 
I still call Sammy 'Daisy' even after all this time (he gets called Eddie and Tizer too because I'm always calling one of them to stop them doing something naughty lol). I'm so happy that you have little Benny in your life, what a ray of sunshine he is. Him and Dachsi are such good friends too, they're adorable together.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Ben is such a great looking fella, I love the muddy little face picture.
"Mumma I found this really neat stuff", "what I'm not suppose to what" I have to laugh!!

Diesel and I are wishing you many many many more wonderful b-days with your Benny!!


----------



## dborgers

Cute picture of Ben's muddy face and paws 

And a belated Happy Birthday to you!!! (we had a tree hit the house .. internet was down).


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 

Oh no, Danny. I hope everybody is okay.


----------



## mint_teapot

he looks like a little Benjamin  cutie!


----------



## cgriffin

I took out Toby's kiddie pool for Ben and it is a big hit with the boy  

He actually sticks his entire face under water and blows bubbles, too funny. My second Golden 'Sam' used to do the same thing. If he was in a stream, he would put his entire head under water to pick up a rock. 
Ben was trying to get a leave under water, LOL, he is too funny.

I took a couple of videos, video one is his very first time in the kiddie pool. In the second video, he was already so much more confident 

Oh, and Dachsi saw the water and was hiding, he hates to get wet 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtfIWTcLOrg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKpTbSaz88

Hm, I cannot get the links to the video's to show up any other way .


----------



## HolDaisy

Those videos are just too cute  Ben was just like Sammy when he first went in the pool. Looks like he's going to have a fun summer playing in it!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks  I wish I could have seen Sammy at his first try in the pool, haha. 
Ben certainly is having a blast. He was just in it about an hour ago, he blew bubbles again, but then he inhaled instead of blowing the water out and he started coughing and hacking. He is fine, he will learn, we all know what it feels like to get water in our noses, yuck, hahaha. 

I am getting him used to the water, so hopefully he will not mind getting into our swimming pool with us. Of course, the days I don't go swimming, he will have to rely on the little kiddie pool


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, I love the videos, tell Ben he has his own fan club over here, my DH said to me earlier, is that Ben, wow he's gorgeous!


----------



## hubbub

I loved how gingerly he moved in and out of the pool as he became familiar with it. What a cute boy! Hannah's a bubble blower too


----------



## cgriffin

All nice and clean - getting a bath is exhausting work for a puppy


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, loving that golden position, Barnaby sleeps in exactly the same way!


----------



## hubbub

Not just clean, but DRY too! What a good boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw clean Ben looks lovely (as always ) Did he like his bath?


----------



## *Laura*

Aw. He's so cute


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, yes he was dry already, Hubbub  I let him dry in the sun. 

And no, he did not like his bath. It was so hot and humid that I bathed both Ben and Dachsi outside. Ben hated it, was a wiggle butt and shaking. I can't keep him out of his pool which is also cold water but he does not like being bathed with the hose, go figure!! I figured it is so hot, he would like the refreshment. Of course, Dachsi does not care for it either, but at least he holds still for it


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is six months old - time rushes right passed us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Ben, he's becoming such a handsome boy. 
Hard to believe he's 6 months already. 

I bathe my two outside also, they love going swimming. You'd think when I giving them a bath, I'm torturing them. They always look so pitiful.


----------



## ang.suds

He's gorgeous!! I want to grab that face and give him a thousand smooches.


----------



## dborgers

Happy 6 months birthday, Ben!!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 6 months Ben, big hugs and belly rubs sent across the pond x::You_Rock_


----------



## Doug

Whooohoo! HAPPY 6 month birthday Benny boy!!!!
It has been a delight to see you grow up.
You are still as incredibly stunning as ever


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy six months, Ben!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

He's grown into such a handsome boy. For six months he doesn't look at all gangly. Time does fly right past doesn't it?


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 6 months Ben, that went by so fast! He's such a beautiful boy  Have a good weekend!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all  Yes, time just flies by - I kind of miss the little puppy I could comfortably carry around. Ben is now 43 pounds and I do still pick him up at times, especially if he has selective hearing when digging in the yard, LOL. If I could take a photo with him having his toes stuck in his ears going "lalala, I can't hear you", I would haha. 

We wish everybody a great weekend as well


----------



## olliversmom

Happy Bday. Beautiful boy


----------



## cgriffin

Well, I thought it would be fun to post another 'Then" and "Now" video.

First video is of Ben playing with a little bowl when he was 10 weeks old. 
The second video is of Ben playing with the bowl at 6 months old. The Benny sure has grown up but still as cute - gosh looking at the first video, makes me wish he was still the little fur bundle - puppyhood just passes too fast !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P527q7q67vs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8ERe7P51nw


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful video's of the gorgeous Ben x


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Nicky, especially since you already saw my videos on facebook 

Hugs to that sweet Mr. Barnaby, hope you are having a great weekend or what is left of it for you across the pond


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, Nicky, especially since you already saw my videos on facebook
> 
> Hugs to that sweet Mr. Barnaby, hope you are having a great weekend or what is left of it for you across the pond


Christa, we are totally in love with Ben over here. Mr Barnaby says to tell his Aunt Christa that he still very windy lol! :roflmao:


----------



## HolDaisy

Adorable videos  You're right, puppyhood does go by so fast. I'd love Sammy to be baby Sammy again just for a day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Puppyhood is wonderful, with the fluff and sweet breath. But an adult sized bladder and more gentle shark teeth would make things really ideal 

Ben's such a doll!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, ladies. I am totally smitten with Ben, how could I not be?  (and I don't think that takes anything away from my passed on babies)

Nicky, your comment about Barnaby made me laugh out loud :dblthumb2:roflmao:Maybe he should move to the 'windy city', LOL. 

Hubbub, yes agreed, puppy fluff, puppy breath and no shark teeth  But, luckily we got through that and I think Dachsi got the worst of the teeth.

Ben has a beautiful bite and a beautiful smile now, yay


----------



## cgriffin

And I could not help myself - I took this photo yesterday evening, one of my favorites


----------



## murphy1

He is so handsome......looks alot like Murphy!


----------



## *Laura*

Christa - Ben is so handsome. What a beautiful face. He's getting to be so grown up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ben you are sooo handsome! Can't believe you are 6 months old, happy belated birthday.
Christa, those videos and pictures of him are beautiful.


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Ben is still squeezing into the little dog bed. I already bought another one for Dachsi, since the old one is starting to wear out. Dachsi loves his new bed and Ben is still holding on to the old one for dear life. He makes himself fit in it, silly silly boy 
I did just buy him a new big dog bed and he has only laid in it once.


----------



## jennretz

Adorable picture...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cris

Such a cute boy! I love when big puppies act like they're not aware of how big they are  Max still curls up on my lap like nothing had happened. "what? I weigh 45 pounds? nuh uh" 

It's great he hasn't torn his bed apart like our Max did. I even sewed it back for him and he tore into it the same day. Silly guy...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw what a great pic, it's unbelievable how fast they grow up. Ben's love of his baby bed reminds me so much of Sammy! He had a tiny puppy bed for when he came home and he was obsessed with it, even when he outgrew it he carried it around like a comfort blanket and took it everywhere with him. It was only about 6 months ago I had to take it off him because he stared getting the stuffing out of it. They're so cute arent they 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

How cute!! I guess they both won't be sharing the small bed anymore!!


----------



## OutWest

cgriffin said:


> Mr. Ben is still squeezing into the little dog bed. I already bought another one for Dachsi, since the old one is starting to wear out. Dachsi loves his new bed and Ben is still holding on to the old one for dear life. He makes himself fit in it, silly silly boy
> I did just buy him a new big dog bed and he has only laid in it once.


Very cute picture. Try putting the smaller bed on top of the larger one for a while...?


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the suggestions, but he just plays with the beds when I try to put the little one on top of the big one, haha.

Here is a photo I just took -- oops, I think Ben just went through a growth spurt again :roflmao:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but he just plays with the beds when I try to put the little one on top of the big one, haha.
> 
> Here is a photo I just took -- oops, I think Ben just went through a growth spurt again :roflmao:


He's getting soooo big! What a cutie! They always sleep everywhere we don't think they're going to sleep...


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

This is so funny.
My husband made me buy Sheldon an extra large bed from Dr Foster & Smith
that could fit a bear. He doesn't sleep in it at all and still prefers his smaller bed as well. 
I love the photo !!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Baby Ben, you got so big! Such a little cutie


----------



## hubbub

Maybe Ben's motto is "Waste not" - goodness he's a doll though! 



Sheldon's Mom said:


> My husband made me buy Sheldon an extra large bed from Dr Foster & Smith that could fit a bear. He doesn't sleep in it at all and still prefers his smaller bed as well.


After seeing Hannah spill off her bed too often (even though it's plenty big), I bought the largest size for her and she just shifted over so her head's falling off the bed still. :doh:


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, I can just picture Miss Hannah with her head hanging off the bed


----------



## *Laura*

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but he just plays with the beds when I try to put the little one on top of the big one, haha.
> 
> Here is a photo I just took -- oops, I think Ben just went through a growth spurt again :roflmao:


Haha. Ben you're so funny. This picture made me smile


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all, yep he is pretty cute and very funny and very full of himself 

Today, Ben got his micro chip, and he was such a good boy, did not even flinch.

I waited till now, since the breeder asked me to wait with chipping him till age 6 months because of the incidences of migrating chips in growing pups. My vet also agreed with that, he said the incidences of migrating chips are on the rise. 

I tried a new seatbelt harness on him today, Ben was less than thrilled but I was tired of hauling his big crate out of the house and into the car, haha. Ben was a lot better on the way home, he just needs time to get used to it. 
I cannot trust him unrestrained in the car, I know he would try to sit in my lap - big NO NO.


----------



## swishywagga

I can just see Ben sitting on your lap with his big paws on the steering wheel!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Oh silly Ben, you crack me up!


----------



## cgriffin

Silly butt is still cramming himself into the little dog beds


----------



## RYAC

Such a good looking boy you have!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ben, you are so silly!


----------



## cris

Ben is such a cutie! Which harness did you end up getting? I've been shopping for one and can't decide whether I should get one like the sleepypod one in a bigger size that he would grow into, or a cheap one for now and a better one eventually. Max needs to get used to the big boy way of riding in cars  

We just microchipped Max this weekend as well, we hit the 6mo mark! I can't believe how quickly this all has gone... Where is my puppy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

LOL! Only the first picture came up in my frame and I thought, "It's not too terribly small for him" and then scrolling brought the second one into view and I laughed aloud.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, yeah, he cracks me up 

This is what Ben did today on a rainy day. I guess he had to entertain himself. First, he carried the little dog beds around and then he threw this one over (the smaller one haha) and sat in the big hole in the bottom that he and Dachsi made :doh:

Then he decided to empty one of the three toy boxes we have to find the "just right" toy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ben, you are so silly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Adorable photos of Ben, he reminds me so much of Sammy when he was a baby. I've got photos of him just like Ben rummaging through his toy box looking for 'the right toy' haha. I was going to post one, but my computer is so slow uploading tonight. It's amazing how their little minds must be processing to tell them to look for one toy in particular  too cute. Have a great weekend with your boys!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, have a great weekend as well


----------



## cgriffin

I took these photos yesterday, when Ben saw the momma deer come and visit. He finally stood pretty for me - I swear he is the hardest dog to take photos of when he is standing. Second photo was of him trotting off to get a closer look - he does not bark at momma deer, he is good about that 

Hard to believe that Ben will be 7 month old on the 16th.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Ben you are so gorgeous, and I think I can see a beautiful swishy tail forming there!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is one handsome boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Gorgeous photos of Ben! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Beautiful photos of Ben!!! He's so handsome and grown up


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

He's gorgeous!!

I love the expression on his face, so intent on the deer..


----------



## SandyK

He is a gorgeous boy!!! I love your statues in the background. Where did you find them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Ben is so very gorgeous.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great photos of Ben, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben got all dressed up for Flag Day thanks to his auntie Anne (Dallas Gold). She sent him this pretty reversible bandana.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so darn cute! Boy, is he starting to look grown up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben...you're adorable! I just want to give you a big hug! 

He's looking so grown up now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Benny boy you look stunning, sending you and Dachsi big hugs and kisses from your number one fans!


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny is 7 months old today and he posed for his photos today  

Yesterday, we went for a swim in the big pool. Ben actually came into the pool on his own this time and swam to me. He did it three times and he had so much fun. He paddled so hard that he was splashing and goof ball tried to swim and catch the water splashing at the same time. He tilted on his side a few times during this maneuver and I was there to keep him from flipping over and going under, LOL. He did not really care - he was having fun 

Sorry no water photos or video - I was alone with him, no underwater camera


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ben, you are so handsome!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 7 Months Benny Boy, we love you sweetie x


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 7 months beautiful Benny  You're such a handsome young man, your Mom must be so proud of you! Sounds like you had fun in the pool.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 7 months Ben. It's hard to believe it's 7 months already


----------



## hubbub

Happy 7 months Ben! You're such a stunning boy


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all 

Here are a couple of photos for a good laugh. Ben got a XL size cuddle bed just like Dachsi's newer small bed. Ben does go in at times and seems to like it and then..................


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The second one is hysterical!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

That is too funny. He still view himself as a baby dog!


----------



## SandyK

Happy 7 months Ben!!!:wave: LOL on the pictures in the beds!!!


----------



## lhowemt

Absolutely adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Took Ben to the pool with me again yesterday. He now readily jumps into the pool and swims around, splashing like a crazy man trying to catch the water. He is just too funny  I actually had to carry him out of the pool, up the pool steps to get him to come out of the water, LOL. Every time I guided him to the steps because I wanted to get out, he would make a turn at the steps like: Not yet, mom. Funny boy 

He also loves to romp with his little big brother Dachsi, them two are a pair  
Benny enjoys his 4-5 walks a day and he loves pulling on his tuggie and retrieving toys. I would say, he is a pretty active, happy fur kid


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds like golden perfection to me, loved the video on Facebook today with the dog beds!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Nicky. Yes, the boys have too much fun with their dog beds, especially Ben 

I am still hoping to make a pool video one of these days.


----------



## hubbub

Alright, I'm curious - is Ben taking Dacshi's bed or is Dachsi taking Ben's?


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, right this minute, Dachsi is laying in Ben's big bed and then Ben got into Dachsi's small bed but he decided to lay on the floor now. Ben prefers the floor/carpet most of the time actually, typical golden 
They take turns in each others beds, I guess it depends what they are in the mood for - big or small bed, hahah.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It sure sounds like they keep you laughing!


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, they surely do


----------



## HolDaisy

Love that photo of the bed swapping! Ben is trying to tell you he'll always be a baby  bless him. Sounds like he had a brilliant time swimming! You've definitely got a water loving golden there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, first time I caught the two stooges in the big dog bed together


----------



## swishywagga

Ben's expression is priceless, looks like he's saying, 'how dare you disturb us, while we're napping'!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's so darn cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is getting bigger, losing his puppy coat and starting to look more mature - except when he is up to his puppy antics, LOL. You can definitely tell he is still a puppy. 
I took some photos on Friday. He really blew his coat with the heat and humidity, puppy fur is leaving, adult coat is coming in but it is a bit short for now. I even asked my breeder about it since Darcy and Flutter (littermates - Flutter is a girl the breeder kept) seem to still have that fluffy long shaggier coat. I saw photos of the two posted, Darcy here, Flutter on FB. 
My breeder said it is because it is so much cooler up North than down here in the South - so that makes perfect sense. 
Dachsi is on some of the pictures - he does not hold still for photos like Benny the poser, LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, Ben is such a handsome boy. 
He's really looking like a big boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Looking good Ben  Fiona had her shed just a week or two ago.


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben is looking gorgeous! He looks so grown up, can't believe that him and Dachsi were similar sizes when you first had him - time flies by so fast. He's such a little poser


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, little Benny boy is growing into big Benny boy. Love the way Dachsi is so laid back!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, yes, time flies, Ben was smaller than Dachsi when I brought him home, kind of unreal.

Dachsi calmed down quite a bit, he was a little firecracker when Toby and Thunder were alive and he pestered them a lot, especially Thunder. Dachsi cuddled more with Toby  
Well, Dachsi is getting a taste of his own medicine, Ben is pestering him LOL


----------



## cgriffin

You all know Mr. Darcy, but I figured I post a photo of Ben and Darcy's sister Flutter. I don't think that Jennifer would mind, she has also been absent from GRF for a while. 

Here is Flutter, she was 'purple' girl in the litter. She was being naughty in this photo and got up on the grill, LOL.


----------



## dborgers

Ben is looking so handsome  Maybe one of these days you'll let him have a play date with Rudy


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Independence Day to all 

I don't have any new patriotic photos, the boys are not very cooperative and are sleeping now.

But, I have a couple more photos of snoozing boys from this week.

Anyway, happy 4th of July and happy Independence Day from all of us


----------



## *Laura*

I love the photo of Dachsi and Ben sleeping together Ben has grown so much. He's so handsome And Dachsi is as adorable as ever ....Happy 4th


----------



## Belle's Mom

Great pics....Ben is getting so big.


----------



## HolDaisy

Flutter is such a pretty girl! You can totally tell that she is Ben and Mr Darcy's sister, she has the same eyes  Ben is growing up into such a lovely boy, you must be so proud of him. Have a great weekend!


----------



## cgriffin

Here are the promised pool videos taken today - Ben sure has fun and he cracks me up 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhmCrQzSFYE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iYi_vK-yc

Maybe he could try out for the next summer Olympics


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ben, you are so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Christa he is SO adorable and confident now. I was watching the other video of him testing the water with one paw. Just know you are the very proud dog mom right now!


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny says: Hi y'all  Have a great weekend


----------



## hubbub

Have a good weekend Mr Ben! I hope you can stay cool in the heat - maybe practice swimming even more.


----------



## HolDaisy

Bennyyyyy  You're so fluffy and beautiful! What a gorgeous colour you are too, have a great weekend!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Larbar

Beautiful.I hope too that he helps heal your heart.Kind regards.


----------



## swishywagga

Have a great weekend Benny and familyxxx


----------



## *Laura*

Handsome Ben you have a happy weekend too.


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny is 8 months old today. This is a bittersweet day, having read about Hannah's passing yesterday. I don't know it is appropriate to post Ben photos but if it can bring a smile to somebody's face and maybe even Hubbub's face (which I hope it does), it might be the right thing to do.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is such a handsome boy! I love the one with the toy in his mouth!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 8 months Ben! What a stunningly handsome boy you have grown up into. I'm sure Hannah's Mom won't mind you posting pics at all, Ben's little face is sure to give her a little smile during this tough time. His beautiful fur looks so soft


----------



## swishywagga

I think Hannah's mom will love to see the photos even though it is such a sad time. Happy 8 months Benny Boy, hugs and kisses from your number one fans x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful boy Christa, can't believe he's 8 months already. 

Time is flying by way too fast.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

OMG I can't believe little Ben is 8 months old already.
I remember the day you were bringing him home.
I love your little boy and enjoy seeing him grow.
Wishing you many happy days ahead.


----------



## hubbub

It's always a delight to see Benny, always.  That deep thinking look he has in the first picture reminds me of Hannah. 

Happy Birthday Benny! It's been such an honor to watch you grow, get to know your brother Dachsi and help he and your human family find some laughter and joy after such a difficult time. Smooches to Ben! :smooch:


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Hubbub!! You were there for me when Toby and Thunder passed and your kindness was and is much appreciated. I so wish there was something I can do for you as well. Hannah was near and dear to my heart - I will miss hearing about Hannah's day. Please don't be a stranger, stick around.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben's fascination with the small dog bed continues. He does fit when he pulls his legs up and tucks them in but when he stretches out - this happens


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hahaha! What a great pic, Christa!


----------



## swishywagga

Great photo, I think that will always be his very special puppy bed for years to come!. Can we have another swimming video soon?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Some times ya just gotta make things fit...Ben knows that.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, guys. Yes, that silly boy keeps me laughing 

Nicky, I was just in the pool with Ben. I had not really planned on it but as soon as I walked into the sunroom where I keep my snorkel and diving mask and where I usually go out to the pool, the Benny followed me all excited and jumping around. So, I took him with me but I did not have my camera. I have to remember next time 

Ben had lots of fun again, lots of water biting and swimming and mom spoil sport had to make him get out of the pool again when it was time


----------



## cgriffin

I wonder if he watched 'The Wizard of Oz' ? LOL


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> I wonder if he watched 'The Wizard of Oz' ? LOL


Yep, he certainly did, and he's going to meet all of his doggy friends on the way to The Emerald City, and of course Christa you have to be Dorothy! :wave:


----------



## hubbub

That boy is something else!


----------



## cgriffin

Have a good weekend, peoples  
signed, the Benny


----------



## David E.

Hi Christa, 
Sorry to be so late in seeing and responding to your posts of Ben, he is a beautiful pup. So sorry for the loss of your two boys. We too, like you, lost our first golden almost a year ago, 8/03 to Hemangiosarcoma. And we also got a new puppy from Harborview, we named him Oliver. He is out of Detour and Juice, born in late Dec. 2013. He is sooo laid back, and very stocky, should have named him "Dozer". He gave us quite a struggle with house training when he needed to pee, he would never give us a sign that he needed to go, he would be walking along and just let it go, even as he kept walking. He's not vocal at all and so, as he learned, he would go stand or sit at the door but if we didn't react immediately, like in split seconds, we would be too late. But now he does just great! Once he understood, he got it, and the accidents just stopped over night. And you are so right about lack of time while chasing puppy. We enjoy your pictures and videos, Oliver just loves to watch the videos, he tries to lick your puppies and wants to join in the play. 
Sorry this post got so long. There are so many wonderful people on this forum, but it is nice to read about someone who has traveled the almost exact same path as us. We look forward to seeing more of your pictures and videos. Take care and May Ben bring you many, many, many years of joy and love.


----------



## Karen519

*Christa*

Christa

Ben is beautiful!!


----------



## swishywagga

Loving that Benny smile!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, guys 

David, are you in the 'Pups of Harborview' group on facebook? If not, write to Jennifer and she will add you. 

Thanks for your post - no, not too long, don't worry. Did you post photos of Oliver somewhere? If so, I am sorry I missed them. I forgot that Juice had a litter late last year. 

Oh yes, the housebreaking, hahahha. Ben did the same thing, he just let loose without warning and I did miss him running to the door at times. Well, it happens but we got through it. I think Ben was housebroken by 4 months and has not had an accident since. 
He was 8 months on the 16th. I am trying to transition him from sleeping in the crate at night to just sleeping wherever he wants. We are making good progress but he keeps waking me up by standing up at the bed, silly boy. So, after he wakes me up for the 3rd time, he goes in the crate with the door closed, LOL. One night, he actually only woke me up once and he did not have to be confined. He is a very silly boy 

Thanks for posting


----------



## cgriffin

Took this photo of the Benny, doesn't he look happy and so cheery? Just love my boy - he brought so much life and laughter back into our lives


----------



## swishywagga

Christa, Benny is stunning I am so thrilled he is making you so happy. I don't think I need to tell you how much we all love him in the swishy household!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh, that photo of Benny is gorgeous! Definitely one that needs framing  He looks like a big, golden, cuddly teddy bear. I'm so happy that he has helped to heal your heart, he's such a special little boy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Christa
I love the smiling photo of Benny. Awesome picture.
I'm a Big Ben fan.
It's wonderful that he has brought you such joy.
Enjoy each and every day.
Barbara (Sheldon's Mom)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome dude!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> Took this photo of the Benny, doesn't he look happy and so cheery? Just love my boy - he brought so much life and laughter back into our lives


Benny is such a handsome boy. I just love the light Golden. :wavey:


----------



## David E.

What a great picture! He is such a handsome boy! As for Facebook, no we do not have an account. As for the pictures, as many as I have of him, I need to get off my lazy rear and get some posted. I have a lot of just some everyday pictures, but I am hoping to get some of him while he is in his "parade" strut. I'll try and not flood this post with his pictures once I get started. (Insert smiley face here)


----------



## David E.

Hi Christa, I was just looking at the pictures of Ben you posted on 7/16, he looks so much like my beloved Teddy, except Teddy was a little darker. Thanks so much for the pics! I enjoy them very much.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben and Dachsi waiting for Daddy to come home from work last night


----------



## swishywagga

That's a lovely picture, your boys look great together x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ben sure is a big boy now!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photo! I can't believe that the big handsome golden man is tiny baby benny  Puppyhood goes by so fast! Your boys are the best of friends, love to see them chilling out together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*



cgriffin said:


> Took this photo of the Benny, doesn't he look happy and so cheery? Just love my boy - he brought so much life and laughter back into our lives


Benny is one beautiful boy!!:wavey::wave::wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is 9 months old today. Where has the time gone? Baby is growing up - don't know how I feel about that, LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ben is such a lovely boy Christa, so handsome. 

Happy 9 months Ben!

Love the picture of him and Dachsi waiting for their daddy, it's priceless.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, that's hard to believe! He's so handsome!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Christa
I'm a Big Ben Fan
Love seeing him grow up to be a big boy.
He has that golden smile on his face !!!
Barbara (Sheldon's Mom)


----------



## pb2b

Ben you are one good lookin' fella. I bet the ladies love you!


----------



## olliversmom

cgriffin said:


> The Benny is 8 months old today. This is a bittersweet day, having read about Hannah's passing yesterday. I don't know it is appropriate to post Ben photos but if it can bring a smile to somebody's face and maybe even Hubbub's face (which I hope it does), it might be the right thing to do.


 Lovely boy


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 9 Months Benny Boy , hugs and rubs from your number 1 fans!. PS, you look wonderful in your photos x


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 9 months Benny! You're such a happy, handsome golden boy  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Thalie

Where did puppy Ben go ? What a handsome young dog he is turning into. Lovely head on him.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 9 months Ben.. You are a beautiful boy. Where does the time go? You're so big now   I love the picture of you sitting with your brother waiting for Daddy to come home AWWW so sweet


----------



## cgriffin

Ben was having some fun in the pool yesterday


----------



## hubbub

A great way to beat the heat!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Ben was having some fun in the pool yesterday


Is there a video?. We need our fix of Benny in the pool!


----------



## cgriffin

Nicky, the video is posted on FB. I need to load it onto youtube before I can post it here.


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Nicky, the video is posted on FB. I need to load it onto youtube before I can post it here.


Thanks, yes I just saw it, he is SO precious, loving that Benny flop!


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny got to go for another swim and he was having a blast. Here are a few photos


----------



## hubbub

Loving the splash shot


----------



## swishywagga

hubbub said:


> Loving the splash shot


Me too, he's definitely a water golden!


----------



## HolDaisy

Looking good Ben  I bet he had so much fun!


----------



## *Laura*

Ben looks like he's having such a blast swimming in the pool. He looks like he's smiling . So adorable


----------



## cgriffin

I took this photo of Ben yesterday evening. He was still wet from swimming. 
I actually can't believe how grown up he looks in this photo - but then the golden puppy smile happens and puppy antics and I know I can still hold on to puppyhood for a bit longer, haha  
That boy is solid muscle  He does look a bit darker in this photo than he actually is.


----------



## swishywagga

He is so adorable. I was watching one of his video's the other day where he is running and he moves beautifully Christa!


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben is so handsome!


----------



## OutWest

cgriffin said:


> I took this photo of Ben yesterday evening. He was still wet from swimming.
> I actually can't believe how grown up he looks in this photo - but then the golden puppy smile happens and puppy antics and I know I can still hold on to puppyhood for a bit longer, haha
> That boy is solid muscle  He does look a bit darker in this photo than he actually is.


He is a handsome boy for sure. Great structure. Sweet face.


----------



## Doug

It is so lovely to see that Ben and Toby look quite similarly handsome in your avatar and signature  I think it is in the eyes and head shape.


----------



## David E.

Such a beautiful example of a Golden! I love that muscular build!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is having more pool fun. We have to get as much swimming in as possible, pretty soon, the water will be too cold. I usually close the pool in October but stop swimming in September. 


This is also his best jump yet 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaLDGfCpLBY


And a photo later on.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Benny you're simply the best!


----------



## hubbub

That's a fantastic shot! I think that Ben's going to have serious withdrawal when the pool is closed - can't wait to see what mischief he'll get into


----------



## DAMATS

Hi,

New to forum..I've been reading through your thread, all 65 pages! LOL..Really enjoyed seeing Ben's 1st year with all the great pics. I too, lost both my dogs recently (15 yr old Mini Schnauzer & 11 yr old Golden)within a month of each other…it was a tough time to say the least. 

But, I'm anxiously awaiting the pick up of my new little guy on Friday! Pics to soon follow…

~DAMATS


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Ladies. Yes, Ben will have pool withdrawal symptoms, LOL. I think I won't be able to let him onto the pool deck, once the winter cover is on. He might just want to jump on top of that. 

DAMATS: wow, you read all pages - I am flattered. Thank you! I am so sorry for your losses as well and I hope that your new little fur bundle will put a smile back on your face as Ben did for me


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Man, what a great jump! It's funny, Brinkley bites the water when he is swimming too!


----------



## HolDaisy

I just LOVE the video of Ben's jump, I had to watch it a few times because I loved it so much! What a happy litte golden boy he is and he's totally in his element in your beautiful pool, he's such a lucky boy to be able to go swimming whenever he wants


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> I just LOVE the video of Ben's jump, I had to watch it a few times because I loved it so much! What a happy litte golden boy he is and he's totally in his element in your beautiful pool, he's such a lucky boy to be able to go swimming whenever he wants


I love watching the video over and over as well. He is just the cutest!


----------



## lhowemt

That is so awesome! May I say on behalf of Ben, water is too cold for goldens only when it is frozen. Keep it open mom!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 

True about goldens and swimming in cold water, but my pump and pipes would freeze up, LOL. It does get cold here in Tennessee, too.


----------



## lhowemt

As a mechanical engineer, may I say on behalf of your pipes and pumps, shut it down! LOL. Somehow I thought you were in Texas....


----------



## hubbub

lhowemt said:


> As a mechanical engineer, may I say on behalf of your pipes and pumps, shut it down! LOL. Somehow I thought you were in Texas....


This made me laugh! I'm even farther south and once had the water freeze in the pipes in the middle of the front yard.  Baffled, I asked the plumber if there was anything I could do and he just looked and me and said, "Wait" LOL! After what seemed like the longest three days, I had water again.


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny is 10 months old today. He weighs 63.5 lbs. and he is 22.5 inches tall. The baby is growing up and looking more grown up - kind of sad though.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 10 months Benny, you look fabulous in your photo's, and your mom is right you are looking like a very grown up golden boy, but I have a feeling that the puppy will always be in you. Have a great day, and hope you get to have a few more splashes in the pool before it get's too cold. Hugs and kisses sent over to you sweet boy xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 10 months, Benny! Wow, that time has gone by fast!


----------



## pb2b

Happy 10 months! I am sure your handsomeness gets you out of a lot of trouble!


----------



## Doug

It has been amazing to watch Ben grow up to this stunning prince and see Dacshi connect with him


----------



## Aleksandrina

He looks very handsome!


----------



## solinvictus

What glorious pictures. Ben is such a handsome boy. I know it is a little sad that they are losing that adorable little baby face and body. But he will always be that puppy in your heart and memories. And it is exciting to watch them develop into such awesome adult dogs. Happy Birthday Ben.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 10 months Benny, you really do look so grown up and so very handsome! He'll always be a big puppy


----------



## cgriffin

I hope everybody is having a great Sunday - I know I am 

Gone swimming, love the Benny


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love it!!!!!


----------



## hubbub

This boy has perfected his diving!! I may have to look at getting a pool to lure goldens to my house


----------



## swishywagga

Great photo, we need a video of his latest dive!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Fantasic pic! Go Benny!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Ben is a awesome dock diver!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies  Ben is quite the character 

LOL, Hubbub, you made me laugh with needing a pool to attract goldens to your house  You still have some decent weather ahead - that would be an idea, hahaha. 

Here is a video of Ben in the sprinkler for the first time - no pool today since I have the pool vacuum in, lots of doggy hair to contend with.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's so cute I can't stand it!


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a cute video, he loves the sprinkler! Sammy would have been doing zoomies haha, he only likes water to paddle in lol.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Cant believe Ben is 10 months already, time goes so fast. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## cgriffin

Well, took a couple of videos of the Benny and decided to share them here as well.

First one is my two sillies playing and second one I just took a little while ago of Ben swimming again. 80 degrees, water temp raised up to 68 degrees and a pup who is running through the yard all excited, there was only one choice, haha


----------



## hubbub

Dachsi looks so unimpressed - it cracks me up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, he really loves to swim!!


----------



## OutWest

cgriffin said:


> Well, took a couple of videos of the Benny and decided to share them here as well.
> 
> First one is my two sillies playing and second one I just took a little while ago of Ben swimming again. 80 degrees, water temp raised up to 68 degrees and a pup who is running through the yard all excited, there was only one choice, haha
> 
> Ben and Dachsi Playtime - YouTube
> 
> Possibly Ben's last swim this year - YouTube


Thanks for the smiles... Love that high-pitched play bark/squeak...Tucker does that too and it cracks me up.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

So cute. 
I just love little Ben and Daschi.
What NO SWIMMING !!! Whats a golden boy going to do ???


----------



## cgriffin

No worries, Ben went swimming today as well - weather has been holding, LOL. 
This time he decided to swim around in the jets and splash and bite at the water and stick his head under water by the jet. I don't know if he wanted to stop the water, enjoy the whirlpool action or what. He is too funny 
Of course, Dachsi will have none of the water shenanigans. I took him into the pool a couple of times and he was in a hurry to get out, haha.

And yes, Dachsi was definitely not impressed with Ben barking at him and biting at him through the dog bed haha. They were both actually at one point biting at each other through the bed, not sure it was visible on video, LOL. 

Never a dull moment with those two


----------



## SandyK

Love the videos!! Thanks for sharing. Oh, and by the way, Ben doesn't want you to close the pool...he is having way too much fun!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Both your boys look fabulous. Definitely think The Benny should get a special prize for that last dive!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great videos! The one of Ben swimming is fantastic, he literally cannot wait to get his golden paws in the water can he?!  brilliant! I love his dive too, he's so happy in there and what a lucky boy having such a lovely pool to swim in whenever he wants.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies 

We have had bad rainy weather since early yesterday morning and it is sticking around till Tuesday - yuck. I think I will have to close the pool by next weekend.

Ben is chewing on his paws big time with too much wet irritating them and making them red and itchy - I don't see any more swimming for him this year 

Wishing everybody a great weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Ben, I know he's going to have swimming withdrawals. My guys do, especially Remy, he makes a squeaking noise whenever we get close to the water or we're on one of the bridges going over the water, he goes crazy......

Hope his paws don't get too irritated, sorry to hear this.

Enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## Eowyn

The pool video has to be one of the best golden retriever videos I have seen! I just love Ben. He is SO gorgeous and I love his excitement about life.


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny is 11 months old today - one more month in the puppy forum 

He is only up by one pound from last months, so 64.5 lbs. I love this boy <3


----------



## Belle's Mom

What a handsome young man!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I can't believe little Ben or should I say Big Ben is 11 months old.
Happy 11 months handsome boy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Wow, that little pup has grown into a handsome young man.


----------



## swishywagga

:banana::banana:Happy 11 Months Benny, hugs and rubs sent over from your No 1 Fans xxx:banana::banana:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is so handsome!


----------



## lhowemt

Ben is so sweet and beautiful. Even though I don't post in this thread much I always enjoy getting his updates. Between him and Mr. Darcy we are very very interested in a recent Detour litter!


----------



## loriwatts01

Adorable!! Who is your breeder? We lost our golden also to cancer 1yr ago and want to find s breeder.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies - I think you all are Ladies? LOL 

Last poster - my breeder is Jennifer Craig with Harborview Goldens in Erie, PA. I just love her dogs and she is such a nice and knowledgeable lady. We have a great relationship and I plan on only getting goldens from her in the future as well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 11 months Benny! I can't believe you only have a month left in the puppy forum, where has the time gone?! You're such a beautiful, handsome boy.


----------



## OutWest

He's a great looking boy. And although he will exit the puppy forum, he's sure to act like a puppy for good long time!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY 11th month birthday!!
What a very special boy you are.


----------



## solinvictus

Happy 11 months Ben! Great pictures. As I said before every time I look at his pictures he tugs at my heart.


----------



## SandyK

Happy 11 months!!!! Benny boy is such a handsome fella!!!


----------



## hubbub

Happy 11 Months to the Benny!! Thank you for keeping us laughing with your silly antics


----------



## cgriffin

Just took this cute photo of both boys together and found it post worthy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry for being late, Happy 11 months and 5 days to handsome boy!


----------



## hubbub

Awww, they are brothers for sure  

I think that shot's frame-worthy too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love it!


----------



## *Laura*

Christa that is a gorgeous picture of your boys. Benny is so handsome and I just want to squish Dashsi


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photo of 2 very handsome boys!


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photo of your gorgeous boys!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Halloween from the boys and me 

That is the best I could do photo wise, LOL. 

The Dachsi photo was taken when Dachsi peeled himself from under the covers yesterday morning. He sleeps totally under the covers all night long


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your boys, they're just darling.

Belated Happy 11 months to Ben, he's a beautiful boy as all the Harborview Goldens are.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photos of your gorgeous boys. Wishing you all a very Happy Howloween!


----------



## lhowemt

They are both so adorable!


----------



## cgriffin

Somebody was first in bed last night


----------



## solinvictus

Sleepy time puppy. Ben you are adorable.


----------



## lhowemt

I bet he was super heavy too when you went to move him. Our girls suddenly become 100 lbs...


----------



## swishywagga

Ben has certainly got his priorities right, making sure he has the very best spot on the bed!


----------



## EChoe88

He's claimed his spot. All you can do now is twist your body around him to find a spot


----------



## shashank.k

He looks so pretty... nice to see him...


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, sleepy Ben looks so comfortable there. Sweet dreams handsome boy


----------



## pb2b

And looking at you like, "Can you please shut the light now? It's time for bed."


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 1st Birthday Benny, have a wonderful day handsome boy, we love you! 

Press your paw below for a special doggy birthday message x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jycifSYLNc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## solinvictus

PARTY!!!!!!

Happy Birthday sweet Ben!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, you Ladies beat me to it. Thank you so much from the Benny 

Love the birthday video 

Yes, the Benny has his first Birthday - where has the time gone? Crazy!

Ben and Dachsi are playing in the background with all the new toys - one toy already lost a limb due to tug of war - LOL. 

I baked dog biscuits for Ben yesterday - both boys just love them.

I guess I am suppose to say good bye to the puppy forum now  Good times 

I will post Benny's birthday photo first today and I might just add some more photos of my handsome boy later or tomorrow  before leaving the puppy forum.

Happy Birthday, sweet Benny - you brought sunshine back into my life - love you to pieces :--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Ben!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday beautiful Ben!
Have fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## dborgers

Wow, time flies! Congratulations to all of you. 

(Rudy says he's up for a play date any old time)​HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENNY!! 





​


----------



## Bwilson

Happy Birthday Benny.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 1st Birthday dear Benny!
Love you!
Charlie and his mom


----------



## Belle's Mom

Happy Birthday! Look forward to the pics before you leave the puppy forum.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday Ben.


----------



## HolDaisy

I can't believe that baby Benny is 1 already!!
Happy birthday lovely boy  We have loved hearing about your adventures as a pup and growing up into a handsome big boy, I'm looking forward to following all of your adventures in the grown up golden section. Wishing you a lovely day full of lots of treats, fun and cuddles!


----------



## KathyL

Happy Birthday Ben!! Gosh, look at those eyes, they could melt all of winter's snow. Now I know he was not the one who tore the toy, honestly would he do that??


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday to a VERY special boy!!


----------



## lhowemt

It is amazing, your photos of him just exude angelic soul. Happy birthday soulman!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all from the Benny and from me 

I baked some dog biscuits for him last night. Instead of a cake, I put two biscuits on top of each other, Kong doggie spray cheese in the middle and a '1' sprayed on top. I post a couple of photos and the video of Ben eating it as fast as he can, not paying any attention to the camera. 
Dachsi had a biscuit as well off to the side


----------



## Claire's Friend

Happy Birthday sweet little man :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## OutWest

I think he liked his birthday cake.  

He still has a fuzzy head! 

Happy birthday Benny.


----------



## KathyL

I also noticed his soft furry head, so soft like down. I loved how he ate his birthday cake like an oreo cookie -- pulled the top off, then worked on the filling and the rest.


----------



## cgriffin

Don't like leaving the puppy forum - especially since we all know, Goldens are still puppies at that age. 
Anyway, I opened a new thread with photos in the 'Golden Retriever photos' section. I had not idea where to open a new thread and with all the photos, it just seemed the place to be. 

Thanks all for being with us throughout this adventure - you are the best


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Happy Birthday beautiful Ben  You are the sunshine that your Mom needed. I can't believe a year has already gone by.


----------



## David E.

Happy belated Birthday Ben !! We wish you well and have many, many more!
From David and Gay, Bentley and your half brother Oliver


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you  
I did open a new thread in the 'golden retriever pictures' section, David. I have more photos of our big boy there 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...hs-old-adventure-continues-3.html#post5163977


----------

